# Wer gibt es zu,...



## Andal (20. August 2019)

...dass er Murks gekauft hat? Wer hat womit so richtig in Klo gegriffen?

Bei mir war es, u.a.....

...eine Forellenrute von Exori. So weich, dass man sie eher einen beringten Gartenschlauch nennen sollte.
...diverse Posen von Behr, die schon beim Angesicht der Bleischrotdose versanken.
...praktisch alles von Cormoran. Bröselt ja bereits im Katalog.
...Schnur von Stroft. Entweder bocksteif (Mono), oder der Luftknotenkönig (Geflecht).


----------



## geomas (20. August 2019)

Fertigvorfächer von Cormoran kommen mir nicht mehr in die Tüte, die richtig billigen Bleioliven aus dem Exnershop sind nicht „günstig” sondern „naja”, Futterkörbe von MS Range werde ich mir künftig vor einem möglichen Kauf ansehen und nicht mehr „blind” übers www kaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

...konplettsets von Fischdeal (grauenhafte MF Ruten!)
... Balzer Schrotblei (nur echt mit Schnittkante)
...Cormoran Tanaro Bolo (einfach grässlich, sieht aus wie eine russische Prostituierte die in den Christbaum mit Lametta gefallen ist und sich dabei übergibt, wiegt in 6m 50kilo und ist dabei so fragil wie meine geistige Gesundheit)
...EFT Rolle (kA welches Modell aber der Feederweltmeisterendboss vom Bode hat sie mir mit meinem Shakespeare Besenstiel von Feederrute verkauft und nach 10 Würfen war die Achse krumm. Hass und tot Eft!)

Das geunke gegen meine geliebte Stroft GTM überhöre ich geflissentlich aus Respekt und brüderlicher Zuneigung


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. August 2019)

.. meine feine leichte Forellenrute von AHF Leitner ... viel zu weich


----------



## geomas (20. August 2019)

Ach ja, der 4m-Carbon-Kescherstiel/-stab/-stock von Lineaeffe Modell „Extra Strong” ist alles aber nicht „Strong”.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. August 2019)

Bleischrottdose, Hersteller unbekannt, Zusammendrücken nur mir der Wasserpumpenzange

Wobbler vom Lidl, Laufverhalten unter aller Kanone

Spinnrute von Lineaeffe per Internet, Sonderpreis, selbst den nicht wert 

Großer Gliederwobbler von Askari, Fischform, hängt an der Wand und sieht gut aus, mehr auch nicht


----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2019)

...Knicklichtpose von Zebco.
Zerviel beim ersten Wurf in 3 Teile.

...UL Rute von WFT.
Nix mit Ultraleicht und die Ringe waren nicht symmetrisch. 

...Cormoran Zielfischnur.
30ger hab ich mit der Hand zerrissen.
Aufgespult und abgespult--->Mülltonne.

Wathose aus Neopren von Suxxes.
Beim dritten Einsatz mitten im Fluss wurde es plötzlich feucht im Schritt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

Für @Minimax kann ich vermelden: bleifreies Schrot von Zebco, lt. Meister Mini ein "6 Euro teurer Scherzartikel", ich hab sie gesehen - keine logische Größenaufteilung, Spalten sind weder zentriert noch tief genug um ohne Werkzeug und Gewalt an die Schnur geklemmt zu werden. Grauenhaft.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Fertigvorfächer von Cormoran kommen mir nicht mehr in die Tüte, die richtig billigen Bleioliven aus dem Exnershop sind nicht „günstig” sondern „naja”, Futterkörbe von MS Range werde ich mir künftig vor einem möglichen Kauf ansehen und nicht mehr „blind” übers www kaufen.


Mein Angelkumpel hat mir mal 1 € cormoran Vorfachhaken mitgebracht. Das sind auch eher Scherzartikel denn funktionale Ausrüstungsteile! Meine MS Range Futterkörbe (open end Plaste) waren eigentlich zufriedenstellend. Wobei - der Bleischlitten ist bei allen früher oder später gebrochen... kommt dir das bekannt vor?


----------



## geomas (20. August 2019)

^ bislang gibt es an den MS Range Futterkörben funktional nichts zu beanstanden, ich hab mich nur über die Optik gewundert: ja, die Körbe waren billig, aber nur etwas teurere Körbe machen optisch einen sehr viel besseren Eindruck (Verarbeitungsqualität).


----------



## Andal (20. August 2019)

Ein Setzkescher von Askari, anscheinend mit PVA Schnur gebunden. Einmaliger Einsatz. Fazit ein perfekter Durchlaufbelustiger für die Fische.

Danach habe ich nie wieder einen Setzkescher besessen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. August 2019)

Lange ist es her, aber diesen Fehlkauf werde ich nie vergessen.

Das Ding war eine Katastrophe und die maximal einstellbare Bremskraft betrug bestimmt 1,5 Kilo.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lange ist es her, aber diesen Fehlkauf werde ich nie vergessen.
> 
> Das Ding war eine Katastrophe und die maximal einstellbare Bremskraft betrug bestimmt 1,5 Kilo.
> 
> ...


Ja, das glaube ich, dass das länger her ist. Damals war 1,5 kg auch die Tragkraft einer 20er.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. August 2019)

1.) 2-teilige Behr Knicklichthalter aus Plastik für meine Brandungsruten. Entweder fliegen sie beim Wurf auseinander oder beim Versuch, sie vor dem Wurf fest zu klemmen, zerbrechen sie (wie auch die Plastikteile aller anderen Hersteller). Bin jetzt wieder bei den mitgelieferten Weichplastikröhrchen, die ich mit Sportlertape an der Spitze festklebe.

2.) Mein €40 Spundwandkescher mit 90cm Durchmesser. Den habe ich letztes Jahr fürs ABBA Angeln gekauft, aber war n Schneidertag. Und bevor ich die 1,5 Stunden nach Südhamburg an die Elbe gurke, fahe ich lieber an die Ostsee,wo ich den Kescher nicht brauche. Naja, diesen Herbst kommt er nochmal zum Einsatz, aber nächstes Jahr müsste er eh durch einen gummierten ersetzt werden.


----------



## Shura (21. August 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> 1.)
> 
> 2.) Mein €40 Spundwandkescher mit 90cm Durchmesser. Den habe ich letztes Jahr fürs ABBA Angeln gekauft, aber war n Schneidertag. Und bevor ich die 1,5 Stunden nach Südhamburg an die Elbe gurke, fahe ich lieber an die Ostsee,wo ich den Kescher nicht brauche. Naja, diesen Herbst kommt er nochmal zum Einsatz, aber nächstes Jahr müsste er eh durch einen gummierten ersetzt werden.



Willkommen im  Club. =S Meiner liegt seit 2017 irgendwo...vermutlich unter dem Bett und wird da wohl auch für immer bleiben.

Fehlkäufe, mal überlegen!

Balzer Camtec Haken,  scharf ist was anderes und brechen tun die auch gern wenn man wo hängen bleibt.

DAM Quick Finessa MDS,  Gummierung nach 1 Jahr vom Knauf abgelöst bzw. aufgelöst, Bremskraft war fürn Popo und letztendlich riss sogar das Gewinde der Messingachse ab auf der die Spule läuft beim fester anziehen der Bremse. Wurde damals aber alles noch kostenlos repariert! 

Shimano Technium TE Teleskoprute in 330cm Länge ~60g. Das viel zu weiche Spitzenteil unterbrach die harte Aktion der restlichen Rute so hässlich, wie ich es noch nie bei ner Tele hatte. Nach und nach musste man auch die Ringe Nachkleben.

Shimano Catana & Alivio Rollen  3000 & 4000 um 2014 rum.  Nach einem Angeltag war's vorbei mit der Smoothnes im Getriebe. Ersatzspule unbrauchbar weil wackeldackel. 

mal sehen ob mir noch was einfällt.


----------



## phirania (21. August 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Wathose aus Neopren von Suxxes.
> Beim dritten Einsatz mitten im Fluss wurde es plötzlich feucht im Schritt.



Na ob das an der Hose lag.....


----------



## Semmelmehl (21. August 2019)

Diverses.. das kann ich hier gar nicht alles aufzählen. 
Ruten, Schnur, Rollen und ein Haufen Kleinkram. 

Quasi nix, wo nicht auch schon mal völliger Schrott dabei war.


----------



## phirania (21. August 2019)

Angelschirm,Angelstuhl Hersteller unbekannt haben aber auch nur 2xangeln gehalten.
Diverse Schnüre,Geflochtene...
Wirbel,Haken und sonstige Kleinteile...


----------



## Forelle74 (21. August 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na ob das an der Hose lag.....



Die Naht war undicht 

Die Angelschirme gabs ja ne Zeitlang überall, und günstig. 
Mein Dad kaufte einen billigen.
Beim öffnen schaute plötzlich ne Metallstrebe durchs Dach.
3 Streben waren abgeknickt.
Nach mehrmaliger Reparatur hat er nen neuen gekauft.


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. August 2019)

Ultimate Allround Powerfeeder ! Angepriesen mit 50-100g WG. Die ging schon bei 50g dermaßen in die Knie, das sie kaum noch werfbar war.
Ist aber prima als Tomatenstütze geeignet.


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. August 2019)

die Ultimate Sachen sind aber gefühlt alle für die Tonne.....werd ich nie wieder ordern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. August 2019)

gute chinawobbler nicht einer lief richtig....spinner ja nur achse zu weich....


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> die Ultimate Sachen sind aber gefühlt alle für die Tonne.....werd ich nie wieder ordern.


Ngt und ultimate sind das, was der gemeine Wald und Wiesenangler sich von Cormoran verspricht


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Von NGT kann man durchaus Sekundärangelgerät kaufen - also z.B. Taschen. Aber bei Dingen, die primär dem Fischfang gelten, bin ich auch sehr vorsichtig und zurückhaltend mit diesem Lable.


----------



## Purist (21. August 2019)

Früher habe ich gerne mit Cormoranzeugs geangelt, war auch nie schlechter als von anderen Anbietern. Inzwischen kaufe ich nur noch deren Taschen bzw. auch deren Rutentransportrohre. Da stimmt Preis/Leistung völlig und die Dinger halten ewig, vom Rest lasse ich allerdings die Finger.
Griff ins Klo, in den letzten Jahren? Shimano Mono, egal ob die billigste oder die teuerste, völliger Schrott. Abu Ruten fasse ich auch nicht mehr an, das bekommen andere besser hin, dafür sind die Rollen okay.


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2019)

Naja ... Griff ins Klo beinhaltet für mich ja erstmal, dass ich mir von dem Gerät viel versprochen habe.
Bei Cormoran, NGT u.ä. gehe ich allerdings immer vom schlimmsten aus und bin daher entweder positiv überrascht oder in meiner Meinung bestätigt 
Zu meinen größten Fehlgriffen würde ich wohl gebundene Haken der Firma Owner zählen. Wärend ich von vielen Greifern dieser Firme sehr angetan bin hab ich jetzt mehrere Mäppchen aussortiert. Die Haken sind spitze, aber die Knoten richtig fürn A*sch. 
Auch hab ich mal eine Röllchen von Mitchell (Mag pro extreme 500 oder so) fürs UL fischen gekauft ... so schnell ist mir noch keine Rolle zerbröselt. 
Die erste Zeit war ich echt angetan und dann gings flott bergab. Naja, 500er Größen sind eh nichts für meine Elfenpranken.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Eines muss ich jetzt aber mal sehr dankend erwähnen. Die Boardbetreiber beweisen großen Langmut. Im Blinkerforum wäre ein solcher Trööt längst gelöscht, weil die Anzeigenabteilung am Rad dreht, durchdreht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. August 2019)

Das Problem ist doch das,  wenn man einmal mit einer Marke in die braune Masse gegriffen hat, man den Rest auch nicht mehr anguckt. Bei Cormoran hab ich mir eine Rolle drei mal gekauft als 2500er und ich bin bis heute total zufrieden damit. Bei einer anderen Rollen-Serie, die könnte man mir schenken, Deckel auf Heiß Wasser drauf. Aber Geiz ist halt Geil, man möchte sparen und ist dann enttäuscht.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. August 2019)

Hehe ne manchen Firmen schmeichelt dieser Thread nicht gerade.
Aber ich find ihn toll.
Und es freut mich das ich nicht der Einzige bin der öfter mal n mist kauft.

Meinen warscheinlich  besten Karpfen hab ich verloren weil ich in meinem jugendlichen leichtsinn Cormoran Zielfisch Haken verwendet hab.

War aber wirklich in meiner Jugend.
Aber man muss dazu sagen das es warscheinlich die Rolle zerlegt oder die Rute geschrottet hätte wenn der Haken gehalten hätte.
Ein Einsteiger Set (2000er Rolle,240ger Tele wg 20-50g)vom Askari am Ismaninnger Speichersee auf Karpfen zu verwenden ist nicht so glorreich.
Das Vorfach hatte 8kg.
Der Karpfen hatte in ca. 10 sec. fast die ganze Schnur abgespult.
Ein Angler der nebenan im Kanal gefischt hat , meinte danach das da kein Karpfen unter 20-30pfd drin ist und ich mir überlegen soll eine gescheite Karpfen Ausrüstung zu kaufen.
Recht hat er gehabt
Danach ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## Orothred (21. August 2019)

Komisch, dass hier so viele über die Cormoran Vorfachhaken schimpfen..... Hab gerade mit den Forellenhaken ne schön dicke 53er rausgeholt, benutze fast nur diese Haken und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren...


----------



## Forelle74 (21. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Komisch, dass hier so viele über die Cormoran Vorfachhaken schimpfen..... Hab gerade mit den Forellenhaken ne schön dicke 53er rausgeholt, benutze fast nur diese Haken und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren...


Naja das war vor ca. 20 Jahren.
Ich hatte die damals auch oben in der Angelkiste stundenlang in praller Sonne.

Ich Fische heute noch Cormoran Haken.
Hatte danach auch keine Probleme mehr.

Meistens gehen Vorfachhaken kaputt wenn man sie mal unsanft mit der Lösezange erwischt.
Da ist es aber egal welche Marke.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Balzer und Cormoran hatten mal (20 Jahre +) durchaus proppere Ruten am Start. Trotzdem sind es sowas von "unsexy" Firmen, dass ein Einkauf keinen Spass macht - jedenfalls mir nicht. Die Firma Shimano Deutschland hat mir seinerzeit im Fahrradgeschäft und auf Messen mit ihrer Überheblichkeit dermaßen das Kraut ausgeschüttet, dass sie alle bis heute noch ein No Go sind. Dazu kommen dann noch so Verramscher, wie Askari, die es nie schafften, alles Bestellte auch wirklich zu liefern. Oder der Ur Angelsport Moritz mit seinen Katalogen prall voller Hausmarken und einer Qualität, wo geschenkt noch zu teuer war. Behr das gleiche.

Mit der Zeit entwickelt sich eben das Wissen, was man nicht will.


----------



## Fruehling (21. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Balzer und Cormoran hatten mal (20 Jahre +) durchaus proppere Ruten am Start....



Wovon ich mir damals jeweils eine für die leichte (Cormoran) und mittelschwere (Balzer) Grundangelei am Rhein zulegte. Beide sehr gut, in jeder Hinsicht!

Mittlerweile habe ich mit den Firmen keine Berührungspunkte mehr.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wovon ich mir damals jeweils eine für die leichte (Cormoran) und mittelschwere (Balzer) Grundangelei am Rhein zulegte. Beide sehr gut, in jeder Hinsicht!
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich mit den Firmen keine Berührungspunkte mehr.


Sehr viel macht bei mir auch aus, wie eine Firma wirbt. Bestes Beispiel: Saitenbacher. Das geht dann einfach nicht. Bei Balzer ist das der Kerle mit dem Seeräubertücherl. Da geht einfach nix!


----------



## Fruehling (21. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...Bei Balzer ist das der Kerle mit dem Seeräubertücherl. Da geht einfach nix!



Du meinst den selbstgesalbten Messias?


----------



## geomas (21. August 2019)

Letztlich kann man bei fast jeder Firma richtig reinfallen. Montagsprodukte kann man auch von den Edelfirmen bekommen. Wie kundenfreundlich die sich dann geben steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Du meinst den selbstgesalbten Messias?


Von der religiösen Umnachtung rede ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. August 2019)

Eine Mitshell Privileg Feederrute. HeavyFeeder. angegeben bis 150 Gramm. Ab 100Gramm ging sie aber schon in die Knie. Und so weich, das ich auf 50meter kaum einen Anhieb sauber durchbrachte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Komisch, dass hier so viele über die Cormoran Vorfachhaken schimpfen..... Hab gerade mit den Forellenhaken ne schön dicke 53er rausgeholt, benutze fast nur diese Haken und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren...



Ich hab davon voriges Jahr aus Wut 5 Päckchen direkt aus der Tasche in den Mülleimer geworfen, nachdem mir bei vier Bissen mit Vorfachhaken dieser Firma (20er Schnur) beim Anschlagen die Schnur zerrissen ist. Bin wieder komplett zum Selbstbinden übergegangen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Sehr viel macht bei mir auch aus, wie eine Firma wirbt.



Oder halt, wie authentisch Leute auftreten. Ein Ur-Typ wie Jörg Ovens ist z.B. für mich jemand, der absolut glaubwürdig rüberkommt.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. August 2019)

mein Griff ins Klo war dieses Jahr:

Fox Rage Therminator Pro Series 7-21 G und eine 2000 Stratic im Angebot für 330 Euros und dann nach drei- viermal Angeln feststellen ist nix für mich

Grussen Michael


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2019)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> mein Griff ins Klo war dieses Jahr:
> 
> Fox Rage Therminator Pro Series 7-21 G und eine 2000 Stratic im Angebot für 330 Euros und dann nach drei- viermal Angeln feststellen ist nix für mich
> 
> Grussen Michael


Klogriff auf högschdniveau!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Balzer und Cormoran hatten mal (20 Jahre +) durchaus proppere Ruten am Start. Trotzdem sind es sowas von "unsexy" Firmen, dass ein Einkauf keinen Spass macht - jedenfalls mir nicht. Die Firma Shimano Deutschland hat mir seinerzeit im Fahrradgeschäft und auf Messen mit ihrer Überheblichkeit dermaßen das Kraut ausgeschüttet, dass sie alle bis heute noch ein No Go sind. Dazu kommen dann noch so Verramscher, wie Askari, die es nie schafften, alles Bestellte auch wirklich zu liefern. Oder der Ur Angelsport Moritz mit seinen Katalogen prall voller Hausmarken und einer Qualität, wo geschenkt noch zu teuer war. Behr das gleiche.
> 
> Mit der Zeit entwickelt sich eben das Wissen, was man nicht will.



Ich habe heute noch 2 von 3 gekauften Ruten von Moritz in Benutzung.  Die vor übereits 20 Jahren dort erworbene Carp Queen hat zwar nie einen Karpfen gedrillt,  aber viele Barben und Hechte. 

Im letzten Jahr machte sie die Grätsche, mal sehen ob der Ersatz auch so lange hält.

Die anderen 2 teiligen Steckruten der Hausmarke nutze ich heute immer noch, wenn auch zum Beispiel zum Heringsangeln. Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich damals nicht gemacht.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klogriff auf högschdniveau!



ja sicher,

was aber dabei noch schlimmer ist: Ich habe eigentlich gar kein richtiges Gewässer für den Stecken.
Weiß der Deibel was mich da geritten hat aber Hauptsache es war ein super Angebot...............

Grussen Michael


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch 2 von 3 gekauften Ruten von Moritz in Benutzung.  Die vor übereits 20 Jahren dort erworbene Carp Queen hat zwar nie einen Karpfen gegrillt,



Erstaunlich was die teilweise alles so können sollen

Wer hat wohl noch nicht Schrott gekauft? Vor allen Dingen bei den ach so wichtigen Kleinteilen erwische ich mich zum Teil besonders auf Messen immer noch dabei. Getreu dem Motto, Haben ist besser als brauchen.

Bei den wirklich wichtigen Sachen bin ich davon ab. Je nach Angelart prüfe und überlege sehr genau, was ich benötige. Bestes Beispiel hierfür war die Entwicklung zum Kaufentscheid der Bissanzeiger. Mehrere "günstigere Sets" sind über den Tresen in meinen Keller gewandert und wurden alle recht Zeitnah, natürlich nicht ohne Wertverlust, wieder veräussert, bis die Delkims bei mir eingezogen sind. Die werden nun alle paar Jahre mal provisorisch quasi zum Einkaufspreis ausgetauscht und schaffen absolute Zufriedenheit für meinen persönlichen Anwendungsfall.

Auch die erste Stellfischrute aus dem Hause Askari hatte eher die Eigenschaft eines Laternenmasts. Aber heute ist man schlauer und gibt lieber etwas mehr aus. Da lebe ich doch eher nach dem Motto, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (21. August 2019)

Tja,ich frage mich warum die ganzen (absichtlicher Schreibfehler ) Broooooooofies hier Cormoran überhaupt erwähnen. 

Komischweise halten meine Posenruten von Corm. schon einige Jahre, und selbst Schnur (ZF,Cortest oder MP/Match) ist mir bisher noch nie gerissen. Lediglich eine 0.18er 1500m ? Spule die ich bei den Scheinfeldern gekauft hatte, war platt gedrückt und zum Ende hin eine geschätzte 0.25er. Die Rutentaschen sind ebenfalls gut,auch wenn die nur ~ 20,00 - 40,00 € kosten. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran wie man mit seinem Zeug (kein Kleinkram) umgeht,und ob man dem Angeln oder eher etwas anderem nachgeht ...


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Kauf dir einmal bei einer Firma ein Stück Kernschrott, oder lokalisiere einen, den du nicht magst und schon wird die Firma zum No Go. Wir haben ja das Glück, dass wir mehr als reichliche Auswahl genießen!


----------



## Ladi74 (21. August 2019)

Hatte mir von Cormoran ne Multirolle (Seacore oder wie die hieß) geholt. Beim zweiten mal Montage ablassen, war die Schnur durch. Also nochmal probiert, wieder das gleiche. 
Abends "Krisensitzung" gemacht. Nach 5mal Schnur an der Führung rumrubbeln, war die durch!
Die Führung war aus Blech und sch... verarbeitet.
Also ausgebaut und irgend ein Teil versemmelt. Um so ne Schxx Führung auszubauen, muss man die ganze Rolle zerlegen.... Kopfschüttel!!!
Nachm Urlaub die Rolle zur Wartung/ Reparatur.
Antwort von Cormoran:
"Da ich die Schnurführung ausgebaut hab, erlischt der Garantieanspruch."
Das war mir von vornherein klar!
Der Hammer kam dann, mit der Aussage, "es gibt keine Ersatzteile mehr."
Klar, von Sachen, die 2017 im Katalog waren und 2017 gekauft wurden, gabs 2017 schon keine Ersatzteile mehr...
Die Rotbarschvorfächer( Octo Glow) von Cormoran sind aber klasse.

Nen Grossfischkescher von DAM geholt. Fragt mich nicht nach der genauen Bezeichnung, ist schon ewig her. Da ist immer die Metallhülse am Kescherstab weggefault. 
Messinggewinde in Zinklegierung eingepresst, löst sich irgendwann auf. Prinzip: Opferanode
2x reklamiert. 1x repariert, bin danach mit der 2.Reklamation gescheitert. 
Ist dann aus dem Programm genommen worden....

Gamakazu-Haken (evtl werdet ihr mich jetzt steinigen). 
Hat mal ne gute Schleie gebissen waren die Dinger aufgebogen und der Fisch weg.
Evtl. hatte ich auch ne schlechte Partie erwischt. Sonst hätte ich die ja nicht wieder gekauft.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2019)

Cormoran "lebt" von seinem Ruf... die Rollen sollen mittlerweile preisangemessen in der 50 € Klasse sein, die Ruten variieren meiner Erfahrung nach zwischen grauen- (tanaro) und fabelhaft (gt feeder), die Knicklichter sind super  die Taschen sollen gut sein - aber die Kleinteile die ich bisher hatte sind eher mist


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Cormoran habe ich in der Vergangenheit wahrlich genug Gelegenheiten geboten, mich zu überzeugen. Aber irgendwann ist alles mal verbraucht, auch mein guter Wille. Die haben auch nichts anzubieten, was es nicht auch wo anders in akzeptabler Qualität gibt.


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch 2 von 3 gekauften Ruten von Moritz in Benutzung.  Die vor übereits 20 Jahren dort erworbene Carp Queen hat zwar nie einen Karpfen gegrillt,  aber viele Barben und Hechte.
> 
> Im letzten Jahr machte sie die Grätsche, mal sehen ob der Ersatz auch so lange hält.
> 
> Die anderen 2 teiligen Steckruten der Hausmarke nutze ich heute immer noch, wenn auch zum Beispiel zum Heringsangeln. Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich damals nicht gemacht.



Schade eigentlich, mich hätte das Geschmackserlebnis interessiert;-))))


----------



## Nemo (21. August 2019)

Ich hab geizbedingt eigentlich nur Schrott
Macht aber nix, fängt auch.

...ok, ein paar schönere Stücke, insbesondere im Großfischbereich, sind schon da.

Es wäre aber sicherlich einfacher, das hochwertige Material aufzuzählen


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2019)

ich hab von Cormóran und balzer je eine Rute , die mit C war ne Totalreparatur - das ist außer dem Blank nix übrig geblieben , der war und ist nicht schlecht , Ringe drauf- solche  Ringfüße habe ich, seit ich die erste Rute umgebaut habe, nicht gesehen -krumm schief

die B war vom Material was Ringe, Rollenhalter etc betrifft ganz ok nur leider war sie im Verhältnis zu angegebenen WG und Aufgabe gut 20 bis 25 cm zu lang ( schwabbelig) was dann der Trennscheibe zum Opfer fiel; Seit dem tut sie ihren Job ganz gut

also sagt nicht -das taugt nix - macht was draus - die Angelindustrie denkt mit und verkauft variable Produkte die du nachträglich anpassen und gestalten kannst- was
will man mehr


----------



## Marcoallround (21. August 2019)

Bis jetzt alle Waterquen Artikel. 
3 bein, noch nicht mal am Wasser schon war der aufschraub kopf der festsitzen sollte gelöst. 
Durchlauf Posen die geschlossen sind.
Rutentaschen reissverschluss nach wenigen Malen kaput.... die Marke kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> also sagt nicht -das taugt nix - macht was draus - die Angelindustrie denkt mit und verkauft variable Produkte die du nachträglich anpassen und gestalten kannst- was
> will man mehr


Zeug das funktioniert ohne stundenlang zu basteln, weswegen ich dann Mitte der 0er bei Windows hängen geblieben bin, Amiga war tot, Apple war zu teuer und Linux zu frickelig - und da hat es mich schon genervt, XP erstmal kaputt konfigurieren zu müssen damit es zufriedenstellend läuft.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Oder halt, wie authentisch Leute auftreten. Ein Ur-Typ wie Jörg Ovens ist z.B. für mich jemand, der absolut glaubwürdig rüberkommt.



Ich liebe den Kerl! Wenn man im Lexikon unter "Chaos" nachschaut, sieht man sein Bild, aber seine Videos sind trotzdem einfach nur geil


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Kerl! Wenn man im Lexikon unter "Chaos" nachschaut, sieht man sein Bild, aber seine Videos sind trotzdem einfach nur geil



Wieso Chaos? Der Mann führt seit Jahren eine GmbH und verdient sein Geld. Das fliegt ihm alles sicher nicht zu. Was ich an ihm schätze ist, dass er Allround-Angeln ohne großen Materialeinsatz vermittelt. Der angelt mit kleinem Geld und fängt Fische. Ohne Wobbler für 20 Euro und ohne Boilies.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2019)

Thema Reinfall: Rolle Cormoran Sinus 6pi. Genial leichtgängiger Freilauf, aber eine unterirdisch schlechte Bremse (alle 3 Rollen dieses Typs, die ich habe). Kennt im Prinzip nur 2 Zuständen: auf und zu.
Hab ich bisher auf meinen Aalruten, fliegen aber im Winter jetzt endgültig raus, weil bei mir gelegentlich auch Karpfen beim Aalangeln einsteigen und ich dann wegen der Bremse (am Fluss) die Hälfte verliere. So ein Schrott  

Werden durch andere Freilaufrollen (mit Bremse ) ersetzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieso Chaos? Der Mann führt seit Jahren eine GmbH und verdient sein Geld. Das fliegt ihm alles sicher nicht zu. Was ich an ihm schätze ist, dass er Allround-Angeln ohne großen Materialeinsatz vermittelt. Der angelt mit kleinem Geld und fängt Fische. Ohne Wobbler für 20 Euro und ohne Boilies.


Das macht Uli Beyer auch und dennoch ist er ein (sehr sympathischer) Chaot. Er meinte, die Leute würden das erwarten


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das macht Uli Beyer auch und dennoch ist er ein (sehr sympathischer) Chaot. Er meinte, die Leute würden das erwarten



Das ist für mich halt der Unterschied zwischen Show und Authentizität. Aber vielleicht tue ich Beyer da auch unrecht. Kenne ihn ja nicht. Wir haben da auch leicht reden. Die müssen ihr Geld damit verdienen.


----------



## ollidi (21. August 2019)

Die letzten Tauwürmer. 
Es hat nichts drauf gebissen.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Uli B. auf einem Boot. Ein g'schlamperter Uhu vor dem Herren. Aber ein ganz netter und umgänglicher Mensch!


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist für mich halt der Unterschied zwischen Show und Authentizität. Aber vielleicht tue ich Beyer da auch unrecht. Kenne ihn ja nicht. Wir haben da auch leicht reden. Die müssen ihr Geld damit verdienen.


Ich hatte ein Guiding bei ihm und muss sagen er ist sehr authentisch und duldsam


----------



## Bilch (21. August 2019)

Savage Gear 4play in 9,5 cm/8,5 g. Hat sich als Hechtköder (zumindest bei mir) als total unbrauchbar gezeigt.

Storm Wild Eye Swim Shad - 5 cm GuFi mit integriertem Blei und Haken. Habe ich gekauft nur weil es ein super Preis war. Und vom Händler dann noch ein Päckchen gratis bekommen. Er wusste schon warum. Die Dinger haben einen fürchterlichen Geruch und miserable Aktion.


----------



## Fruehling (22. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Savage Gear 4play in 9,5 cm/8,5 g. Hat sich als Hechtköder (zumindest bei mir) als total unbrauchbar gezeigt....



Das ist ja auch kein Hechtköder! Eher was für bessere Forellen...


----------



## Bilch (22. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein Hechtköder! Eher was für bessere Forellen...


Ich habe die 4play auch an Forellengewässer eingesetzt - da waren sie genauso uninteressant für die Fische.

Ich habe sie nur darum genommen, weil sie 50 % reduziert waren.

Alle Köder, die ich gekauft habe, weil es eine Aktion, Ausverkauf … war, haben sich als unbrauchbar erwiesen.


----------



## Snâsh (22. August 2019)

Hatte mir bei Askari mal eine Heavy Feederrute bis 250gr gekauft. Eigentlich kann ich nichts schlechtes über die Rute an sich sagen, jedoch war eine der 3 wechselspitzen mit Lack überzogen, und somit alle Ringe unbrauchtbar da geschlossen.
Konnte diese aber ohne Probleme umtauschen ;-)


----------



## Andal (22. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe die 4play auch an Forellengewässer eingesetzt - da waren sie genauso uninteressant für die Fische.
> 
> Ich habe sie nur darum genommen, weil sie 50 % reduziert waren.
> 
> Alle Köder, die ich gekauft habe, weil es eine Aktion, Ausverkauf … war, haben sich als unbrauchbar erwiesen.


Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass Savage Gear in  Sachen Fängigkeit auf Angler Bombe dasteht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. August 2019)

Da gibt es so viele dinge.

- Deeper (Erste Variante)
Das Teil ist toll, daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Allerdings hat es sich in der Praxis gezeigt, dass ich den überhaupt nicht verwende. Am Boot und Belly ist es aber eine tolle Alternative. Daher nicht ganz so schlimm.

- Waterwolf
Ein tolles Produkt und eine tolle Idee. Aber das dazu passende Gewässer finden, wo man diese wirklich nutzen kann, ist eher das Problem.

- Spydro
Die viel bessere alternative zur Waterwolf. Aber auch viel teurer. Leider dasselbe Problem wie bei der Waterwolf. Selbst im Meer auf Hai war es unter Wasser zu dunkel.

- Shimano Biomaster Spinnrute
Die war einfach nicht das, was ich mir am Ende am Wasser vorgestellt habe. Da war die Beastmaster Drop Shot und alle anderen Spinnruten besser. Es ist keine schlechte Rute, war nur nicht ganz mein Ding.


Das Thema Kleinteile aka Behr/Cormoran lasse ich Mal außen vor.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (22. August 2019)

Einen Wobbler, (im Sortiment gekauft) wo nach dem 1. Wurf nur noch ein blanker Drahtstift mit Öse am Wirbel hing.
(Herstellungsland brauch ich wohl nicht erwähnen)


----------



## Arne0109 (22. August 2019)

Moinsen,
zu begin meiner Spinfischer Zeit
Hardbaits,Ruten ohne Ende
Bis ich mich bei Ruten auf 2 Marken reduzierte und bei Hardbaits auf eine.


----------



## Purist (22. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Cormoran habe ich in der Vergangenheit wahrlich genug Gelegenheiten geboten, mich zu überzeugen. Aber irgendwann ist alles mal verbraucht, auch mein guter Wille. Die haben auch nichts anzubieten, was es nicht auch wo anders in akzeptabler Qualität gibt.



Doch, die Taschen und Rutenrohre, das bekommt die Konkurrenz zum gleichen Preis nicht hin... 

Aber wahrscheinlich muss auch mehr Ehrlichkeit hier hineinkommen: 
Ich weiß gar nicht wie die Qualität bei Cormoran generell heute aussieht. 
Vielleicht ist deren Zeug noch nicht einmal so schlecht wie die sofortrostenden (Made in Asia-) Spinner, die ich mir vor einigen Jahren zuletzt von denen erworben habe. Seitdem die damals mit Daiwa zusammengingen, kaufe ich z.B. fast nur Daiwaruten (zuvor: hauptsächlich DAM). Nie Probleme mit denen gehabt, auch wenn deren Korkgriffe inzwischen indiskutabel schlecht sind, aber das ist bei der Konkurrenz auch oft nicht anders. 

Ich habe hier schon einmal erwähnt, dass die in den 90er Jahren in den (normalpreisigen) Balzerhakenpackungen Ownerhaken stecken hatten. Ob das noch immer so ist, weiß ich nicht. Mich hält nebst P/L auch ein Freikirchler mit Piratentuch davon ab, mich überhaupt noch mit der Marke zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2019)

Irgendwann ist man es einfach leid, Versuch an Versuch zu reihen.


----------



## thanatos (23. August 2019)

letztens eine wunderschöne Pose super lange gut sichtbare Antenne ,Stippmontage zuhause aufs feinste austariert und dann am Wasser
sie steht nur die Antenne ist noch da ,nach 10 min nur noch die halbe und fünf Minuten später nur noch der Pilot (ein paar Fische hab ich dazwischen auch gefangen
als der Pilot auch weg war hab ich erst mal ein bischen das Torpillo beschnitzt und das Spiel ging von vorn los .Nächstes so loten daß,das Blei leicht auf dem Boden lag
zwei Fischchen weiter hab ich nur noch die Öse an der Schnur 2 mm waren wohl doch nicht sooo optimal die 5 g zu halten .Nein mit 3,-€ waren sie nicht
unbedingt preiswert und ich Trottel hab gleich 3 gekauft .


----------



## rhinefisher (23. August 2019)

Hi!
ABU Ambassadeur, US_Spinfisher und International Multis, Shimano Stationärrollen, Owner und Gamakatsu Haken, MöreSildas, Mepps Spinner.
Das sind so die Dinge, von denen ich noch nie enttäuscht wurde.
Das ist viel einfacher, als all die Firmen und Produkte aufzulisten, welche ich als nicht ganz ehrlich / Fehlkauf oder Müll in Errinnerung habe... .


----------



## Kochtopf (23. August 2019)

Ganz vorne: über Ali ne Stippe geordert, gestern gekommen und ließ sich nach einmaligem ausfahren nicht mehr einteleskopieren und bewegt sich jetzt garnicht mehr. Das ist Qualität (von qual)


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2019)

@Kochtopf : Probiere mal ein Wasserkocher voll kochendes Wasser von außen auf die klemmende Stelle, aber Vorsicht, auf deine Hände aufpassen. Dann leicht drehend versuchen einzuschieben.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. August 2019)

von Ali hatte ich damals 2 Teleruten geordert, bei beiden haben sich quasi am ersten Tag die Ringe gelöst, hab sie nun festgeklebt und die Ruten dienen nun für den Forellenteich besuch.


----------



## Fruehling (23. August 2019)

Wie sagte einer der führenden Köderbauer Deutschlands mal so treffend?

"Die Chinesen können schon richtig gut, wenn man genügend Geld in die Hand nimmt."


----------



## Rapfologe (23. August 2019)

Meine großen Reinfälle liegen glücklicherweise meist in der entfernten Vergangenheit, wo man als angelverrückter Jungangler teilweise ohne Plan und vorheriges Feedback  wild drauf los gekauft hat:

- Wobbler von Balzer, Exori und DAM, die aufgrund der de facto nicht existenten Laufeigenschaften völlig unbrauchbar waren
- Askari Eigenmarken - die Stahlvorfächer rissen (glücklicherweise schon) beim Festziehen des Wirbelknotens und bei der Rutentasche zerbröselte der Reisverschluss zwischen den Fingerspitzen
- Balzer Kescher - bei dem der Stiel beim ersten Einsatz auseinanderfiel, da die Innenarretierung aus dünner und spröder Plastik etwa so robust wie ein Joghurtbecher war
- die relativ gelobte Ryobi Applause Rolle hat es erst gar nicht zu mir geschafft, da ich es aufgegeben habe, nachdem ich das dritte Exemplar wegen der absolut gratigen Verarbeitung des Schnurlaufröllchens Retour geschickt habe
- Floatation Anzug von Sundridge - der war zwar super leicht und bequem, allerdings lösten sich an etlichen Stellen nach dem ersten Einsatztag auf dem Kutter die Nähte komplett auf

Dann habe ich noch im Kern funktionelle Gerätschaften bei denen ich trotzdem Kritik üben muss, da dort Fehler auftraten, die es eigentlich nicht geben dürfte:

-die erste Serie Abu Rocksweeper Nano Ruten, sehr gute Ausstattung und nach wie vor super Blanks aber zeitweise extreme Mängel in der Verarbeitungsqualität
-Shimano STC Spin XH Reiserute, schöner Preis, sehr gute Aktion trotz Mehrfachteilung und robuster Blank, der sich auch beim harten Einsatz in Norwegen bewährt hat. Hier bricht allerdings der Kork auf dem Vorgriff, da die dünne Korkschicht bei starker Belastung im Anhieb und Drill den leichten Flex des Rollenhalter nicht mitmacht und aufplatzt. Da mir die Rute ansonsten aber sehr gut gefällt, werde ich sie behalten und den Vorgriff auf Duplon umbauen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. August 2019)

Purist schrieb:


> Mich hält nebst P/L auch ein Freikirchler mit Piratentuch davon ab, mich überhaupt noch mit der Marke zu beschäftigen.



Der war mal gut und authentisch, aber seit u.a. solche Beiträge von ihm kommen, geht das alles für mich gar nicht mehr: 



Es geht nur noch ums Verkaufen, ohne Sinn und Verstand. Da wird Bullshit sonders gleichen erzählt, um Murmeln an den Mann zu bringen.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2019)

Otfrid schrieb:


> Meine großen Reinfälle liegen glücklicherweise meist in der entfernten Vergangenheit, wo man als angelverrückter Jungangler teilweise ohne Plan und vorheriges Feedback  wild drauf los gekauft hat:
> 
> - Wobbler von Balzer, Exori und DAM, die aufgrund der de facto nicht existenten
> Laufeigenschaften völlig unbrauchbar waren
> ...


Tripple A Grade Kork ist leider kaum noch bezahlbar an Ruten von der Stange. Mir ist ein ordentlicher EVA Duplongriff mittlerweile auch lieber, als mieser Korken. Ist ja nicht so, dass es den heute nur als kerzengerade Röhren gibt. EVA lässt sich in sehr schöne Formen bringen und grad auf dem Meer ist das Zeug viel haltbarer, als es Kork je sein könnte.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der war mal gut und authentisch, aber seit u.a. solche Beiträge von ihm kommen, geht das alles für mich gar nicht mehr:
> 
> 
> 
> Es geht nur noch ums Verkaufen, ohne Sinn und Verstand. Da wird Bullshit sonders gleichen erzählt, um Murmeln an den Mann zu bringen.


MK ist halt schön langsam in genau jene Mühle des Mammons geraten, die er noch vor Jahren erbittert kritisiert hat. Vor 20 Jahren war er durchaus, sieht man von seiner "Religion" ab, ein recht angenehmer Zunftbruder.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Tripple A Grade Kork ist leider kaum noch bezahlbar an Ruten von der Stange. Mir ist ein ordentlicher EVA Duplongriff mittlerweile auch lieber, als mieser Korken. Ist ja nicht so, dass es den heute nur als kerzengerade Röhren gibt. EVA lässt sich in sehr schöne Formen bringen und grad auf dem Meer ist das Zeug viel haltbarer, als es Kork je sein könnte.


Ich finde Duplon lässt jede Rute billig aussehen, ich mag den Rubbercork der specialist 7 Serie von Drennan. Meist ist die Korkqualität wirklich nicht berauschend aber Duplon macht aus einer schönen Eleganten Rute gefühlt eine 10 € tele mit Tennisbandgriff


> MK ist halt schön langsam in genau jene Mühle des Mammons geraten, die er noch vor Jahren erbittert kritisiert hat. Vor 20 Jahren war er durchaus, sieht man von seiner "Religion" ab, ein recht angenehmer Zunftbruder.


Vor fünf Jahren war er auch noch einer der Guten - aber der Balzerdeal hat ihn zur Werbehure gemacht  das fing an dass ständig Balzerlogos im Bild waren, geht über das maximal durchschnittlich verarbeitete "Ansitzwunder" (juhu eine Karpfenrute mit mehr Ringen - revolutionär!) Und zu allerlei blödsinnsprodukten mit seinem Konterfei. Der neue Bus von Hyundai mit Werbung fällt da kaum ins Gewicht. Ich weiss nicht was fuf seinen freien Mitarbeitern zahlt und ich gönne jedem Erfolg aber Matze hat die Reichweite nicht bekommen - macht korrumpiert eben. Ich glaube kaum  dass er für seinen religiösen querfurz soviel Aufmerksamkeit generiert hätte wenn er hauptberuflich Drucker geblieben wäre und die Filme halbhobbymäßig betrieben hätte


----------



## Michael_05er (23. August 2019)

Ich hab mal für den Winter einen "Offshore Parka" für 20 Euro im Netz geholt. Nach zwei Wochen ging der Ärmel verloren. Nochmal bestellt. Nach zwei Tagen war der Reißverschluss hin. Dann hatte ich es kapiert und hab in was ordentliches investiert.
Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, wieviele Angel-, Tauch- oder Outdoormesser ich daheim rumliegen habe. Immer mal irgendwo mitbestellt weil im Angebot. Getaugt hat keins davon...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieso Chaos? Der Mann führt seit Jahren eine GmbH und verdient sein Geld. Das fliegt ihm alles sicher nicht zu. Was ich an ihm schätze ist, dass er Allround-Angeln ohne großen Materialeinsatz vermittelt. Der angelt mit kleinem Geld und fängt Fische. Ohne Wobbler für 20 Euro und ohne Boilies.



Dann schau dir mal die Serie an und achte auf die ganzen kleinen Mißgeschicke 
Seine fachliche Kompetenz hab ich mit keinem Wort bezweifelt.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde Duplon lässt jede Rute billig aussehen, ich mag den Rubbercork der specialist 7 Serie von Drennan. Meist ist die Korkqualität wirklich nicht berauschend aber Duplon macht aus einer schönen Eleganten Rute gefühlt eine 10 € tele mit Tennisbandgriff


Ob Duplon, oder Kork ist vor allem eine Frage des Geschmackes und der jeweiligen Anwendung. Duplon ist auf jeden Fall robuster und pflegeleichter. Daher an Meeres- und Feederruten bei mir die erste Wahl. Die eher klassischen Ruten sehe ich auch (noch) lieber im Korkgewand.


----------



## Timbo78 (23. August 2019)

Eingekauft, bevor ich auch nur mit dem Kurs angefangen habe.
Dabei kam eine Tele-Spinnrute von Decathlon rum inklusive kleiner Posenmontage und einigen Spinnködern. Dummerweise die Köder unter 10g und die Rute mit nem WG von 30-60g. Also eher Spinnen im Nahbereich. Wobei die Spinnköder gar nicht so schlecht sind, wie sich an anderer Rute rausstellen sollte. Die Rute dann mal mit 40g Blei und am Nebenarm nen leichten Gummi genutzt, da bog sich die Rute schon ziemlich durch, die Wurfweite war aber deutlich besser. Werde sie die Tage mal raus holen und meine neuen 42g Hechtköder versuchen.
Dazu dann noch nen Teleskopkescher gekauft, normales Netz. Dauerte nicht lange, bis sich ein Drilling drin verfing. Wenn sich beide Drillinge drin verfangen, ist das auch eine entspannende Aufgabe die wieder raus zu holen. Also durfte dann mal ein grobmaschigerer gummierter Kescher folgen.

Decathlon oben jetzt mit nem Negativbeispiel genannt, hab von denen noch ne Steckrute einzeln gekauft, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Die Caperlan Wixom sind nicht schlecht


----------



## Andal (23. August 2019)

Timbo78 schrieb:


> Decathlon oben jetzt mit nem Negativbeispiel genannt, hab von denen noch ne Steckrute einzeln gekauft, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Die Caperlan *Wix*om sind nicht schlecht


Bei der Rute wäre mir der Name schon wenig sympathisch. Auch eine *Tailwalk del Sol* fällt darunter - wer fischt schon einen *Schwanzgang der Sonne*!?


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der war mal gut und authentisch, aber seit u.a. solche Beiträge von ihm kommen, geht das alles für mich gar nicht mehr:
> 
> 
> 
> Es geht nur noch ums Verkaufen, ohne Sinn und Verstand. Da wird Bullshit sonders gleichen erzählt, um Murmeln an den Mann zu bringen.



Bei min. 02:03 hätte er vor dem filmen wenigstens die Pastikflasche neben dem Brot aus dem Wasser fischen können.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Bei min. 02:03 hätte er vor dem filmen wenigstens die Pastikflasche neben dem Brot aus dem Wasser fischen können.


So lange hältst du das aus!? Reschbeggd!!!


----------



## Purist (23. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der war mal gut und authentisch, aber seit u.a. solche Beiträge von ihm kommen, geht das alles für mich gar nicht mehr:
> Es geht nur noch ums Verkaufen, ohne Sinn und Verstand.



Wes' Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing. 
Das Sprichtwort hat übrigens schon Luther verwendet.

Kurios ist im Fall MK natürlich schon, dass er genau mit dem Gegenteil von dem was er heute macht so bekannt und beliebt wurde. 
Im Umkehrschluß heisst das natürlich auch, dass er von diesem alten Image lebt und es nicht ewig aufrechterhalten kann, schon gar nicht, wenn er es ständig auf diese Weise demontiert. Aber das muss er selber wissen, was ihm wichtiger ist: Das schnelle Geld oder Aufrichtigkeit und Ehrlichkeit, insbesondere gegenüber den Jüngsten unter uns. 

Wie gesagt, ich kaufe schon lange nichts mehr von Balzer, auch keine Ownerhaken. Preis/Leistung ist bei anderen eben deutlich besser.


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> So lange hältst du das aus!? Reschbeggd!!!


ja, manchmal kommt meine Maso Ader durch.


----------



## Andal (24. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ja, manchmal kommt meine Maso Ader durch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. August 2019)

Purist schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kaufe schon lange nichts mehr von Balzer, auch keine Ownerhaken. Preis/Leistung ist bei anderen eben deutlich besser.



Im Salzwasserbereich kauf ich nur noch Owner - nachdem ich mehrfach Hakenbrüche bei Produkten von einem dem Shoppingsender Qvc ähnlich klingenden Hersteller hatte.... da sind mir echte Traumfische flöten gegangen. 

In Relation zum Reisepreis gesehen sind die Kosten für die Kleinteile Peanuts


----------



## Fruehling (24. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ...In Relation zum Reisepreis gesehen sind die Kosten für die Kleinteile Peanuts



Selbst ohne Anreise ein wichtiger Punkt, an den nur wenige denken! Freizeit hat einen hohen Wert...


----------



## Kochtopf (24. August 2019)

Ne rute kann brechen aber Wirbel Schnur und Haken müssen halten


----------



## Andal (24. August 2019)

Für Owner zeichnet Balzer nicht verantwortlich. Die haben das lediglich mit im Vertrieb. So wie sie dereinst Mitchell vertrieben haben. Genauso wie Daiwa mit Cormoran nur den deutschen Firmensitz gemein hat. Da sollte man schon zwischen dem selber "produzierten Produkt" und reiner Handelsware unterscheiden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ne rute kann brechen aber Wirbel Schnur und Haken müssen halten


Sofern der Blank nicht durch falsches Ablegen oder "anditschen" vorgeschädigt ist, ist bis zum Rutenbruch aber schon reichlich verkehrt gelaufen....

Habe bislang erst einen Rutenbruch gehabt- selbst verschuldet;
Hab den Kids erklären wollen, wie man einen Hang hinab angelt - zwischenzeitlich einen Biss von etwas in der 3-4kg Klasse gehabt und den Fisch lediglich 10 Meter vom Grund weggedrillt um zu Ende zu erklären.....

Dann kam jemand Größeres, hat meinen Fisch Volley genommen und die Rute ist auf die Bordwand geknallt... Passiert!


----------



## Kochtopf (24. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sofern der Blank nicht durch falsches Ablegen oder "anditschen" vorgeschädigt ist, ist bis zum Rutenbruch aber schon reichlich verkehrt gelaufen....
> 
> Habe bislang erst einen Rutenbruch gehabt- selbst verschuldet;
> Hab den Kids erklären wollen, wie man einen Hang hinab angelt - zwischenzeitlich einen Biss von etwas in der 3-4kg Klasse gehabt und den Fisch lediglich 10 Meter vom Grund weggedrillt um zu Ende zu erklären.....
> ...


Meine 100gr wg rute vom lidl war etwas optimistisch mit den 100gr... meine Pelzer Bondage ist wohl mal an ne Kante getitscht und hat dann ihre Spitze samt köfi ausgeworfen... man wächst mit der Erfahrung


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Für Owner zeichnet Balzer nicht verantwortlich. Die haben das lediglich mit im Vertrieb. So wie sie dereinst Mitchell vertrieben haben. Genauso wie Daiwa mit Cormoran nur den deutschen Firmensitz gemein hat. Da sollte man schon zwischen dem selber "produzierten Produkt" und reiner Handelsware unterscheiden.



Bei Balzer kannste lange nach selber produzierten Produkten suchen, ist ne reine Vertriebsfirma mit Vollsortiment. Auch Daiwa hatten die zeitweise mal im Vertrieb, bevor man mit Cormoran eine Kooperation einging. Vorher wurde Ryobi auch durch Cormoran vertrieben und Shimano stellenweise durch DAM.


----------



## Minimax (26. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...dass er Murks gekauft hat? Wer hat womit so richtig in Klo gegriffen?
> 
> Bei mir war es, u.a.....
> 
> ...




Ein schöner Thread. 
Und wenn man das so liest, und wenn ich dann so meine gesamte Tacklekaufhistorie meines  Anglerlebens vorüberziehen lasse, dann muss man die Fragestellung doppelt honorieren- Denn einem jeden fällt es leicht seine (aktuellen) Ruten und und Rollenlieblinge zu lobpreisen. Vielleicht sind dies aber nur die Perlen, und Goldgewächse auf einem grossen Kompost aus wabbelschwerer Glasfaser, unwuchtigen Plastikrotoren, zerbröselnden Kleinteilen und jeder Menge Lehrgeld: Jeder hier kennt gutes Tackle, es gibt lergendäre Stücke, und von Massanfertigung ganz zu schweigen aber ist auch mal eine Geschichte der Angelausrüstung von unten geschrieben worden? Kann es nicht sein, das es in Wahrheit garnicht um Griffe ins Klo geht, sondern um den reichhaltigen Hintergrund, der die Mehrzahl des Geräts stellt- auch in unseren Angelhistorien? 
Aber, wenn ihr mich fragt, das war Tacklemässig mein Größter Griff ins Klo:
http://www.jwyoungs.co.uk/walton.html
und zwar deshalb:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-144#post-4779929

Das ist nur das Kronjuwel in einer langen Liste der Fehlkäufe- und natürlich wird diese Liste fortlaufend verlängert,
herzlich
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Purist (26. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Im Salzwasserbereich kauf ich nur noch Owner - nachdem ich mehrfach Hakenbrüche bei Produkten von einem dem Shoppingsender Qvc ähnlich klingenden Hersteller hatte.... da sind mir echte Traumfische flöten gegangen.



Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass Pauschalisierungen bei dem Thema wenig Sinn machen. Mir ist z.B. in über 30 Anglerjahren nur ein VMC Haken gebrochen, das war ein Drilling beim Hängerlösen, den ich schon zuvor einmal zurückgebogen hatte. Durch den Bruch habe ich einen 4€ Kukö wiederbekommen 
Von Owner kenne ich bis auf ein einziges gekauftes Hakentütchen, in dem von etwa 20 Plättchenhaken der Größe 8 drei Stück gar keinen Widerhaken hatten, eigentlich nur die Preise und die halte ich für völlig überzogen. Auch wenn mir natürlich klar ist, dass viel von dem Geld direkt im Vertrieb landet und nie in Japan ankommt.
Das ist der Branche ohnehin recht schräg. Da wird z.B. der Vertriebspartner gewechselt und schon kostet der Kunstköder, der seit Jahrzehnten auf dem Markt ist, sofort 1-2 Euro mehr als zuvor.



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> In Relation zum Reisepreis gesehen sind die Kosten für die Kleinteile Peanuts



Ich Reise/Urlaube/Fahre nie nur zum Angeln.
Pro Jahr bin ich bei weitem nicht so oft am Wasser wie manch andere, habe aber trotzdem einen Drillingsverbrauch von etwa 100 Stück pro Jahr, insbesondere durch Hängerlösen. Nehme ich dafür VMC Standarddrillinge, die man gut nachschleifen kann, lande ich bei Kosten von ca. 25€. Nehme ich Hochpreisige Standards, wie die von Owner, lande ich je nach Hakengröße bei 110-132€. Nicht eingerechnet ist dabei, dass ich die nicht am Wasser schnell nachschleifen kann und sie daher noch öfter wechseln müsste (!) Für die so max. Eingesparten 107€ kann ich mein kleineres Auto (neuer Kompaktklassekombi) 1 1/2 mal betanken, das entspricht etwa einer Fahrtstrecke von min. 1200km, solange ich einigermaßen spritsparend fahre. Peanuts?

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich denke jeder kann und soll soviel für unser Hobby ausgeben wie er lustig ist, das gilt für alles.
Bei mir sind Haken aber dann doch nur Verschleißteile, zu denen ich zwar Vertrauen haben muss, die aber im dümmsten Fall am Wasser keine Minute überleben.
Für das Vertrauen reicht mir das Material, die Erfahrung damit und die Form.
Die Schärfe ab Werk ist bei mir kein Argument für einen Haken zum Spinnfischen, das regelmäßige Überprüfen und Nachschärfen gehört immer dazu.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. August 2019)

@Purist - aus diesem Grunde habe ich meine Aussage auf den Salzwasserbereich beschränkt - dort komme ich definitiv nicht zu solchen "Verbrauchsmengen" bzw Verlusten.

Nachschärfen ist ebenfalls überflüssig - habe zT sechs Jahre alte Haken, die immer noch am Fingernagel "kleben" 

Im Süßwasser sehe ich Haken ebenfalls als Verschleißteile an und greife zu günstigeren Produkten


----------



## Fruehling (26. August 2019)

Purist schrieb:


> ...habe aber trotzdem einen Drillingsverbrauch von etwa 100 Stück pro Jahr, insbesondere durch Hängerlösen. Nehme ich dafür VMC Standarddrillinge, die man gut nachschleifen kann, lande ich bei Kosten von ca. 25€....



Haste hiervon zu dem Preis ne Bezugsquelle? Wäre nämlich für Hakengrößen ab 2/0 ein Schnapper! Danke vorab...


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. August 2019)

Shura schrieb:


> Willkommen im  Club. =S Meiner liegt seit 2017 irgendwo...vermutlich unter dem Bett und wird da wohl auch für immer bleiben.
> 
> Fehlkäufe, mal überlegen!
> 
> ...



die magnetbremse war so überzeugend , das man die produktion auch prompt wieder einstellte !
bis heute hat sich bei den stationären keiner mehr getraut da was zu entwickeln.
dabei war die idee grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt !


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Balzer und Cormoran hatten mal (20 Jahre +) durchaus proppere Ruten am Start. Trotzdem sind es sowas von "unsexy" Firmen, dass ein Einkauf keinen Spass macht - j
> 
> Mit der Zeit entwickelt sich eben das Wissen, was man nicht will.



also meine lieblingsrute 3m cormoran black star cm 50-100gr wg mit triggergriff ! für multi nehme ich auf jeder nachtangel session mit !

obwohl sie ein wenig overratet ist, 1,18m wels hat sie letztens gut gemeistert
damit mach ich praktisch alles und sie kann auch alles !

auf die Black Star CM  lasse ich nix kommen !


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Cormoran habe ich in der Vergangenheit wahrlich genug Gelegenheiten geboten, mich zu überzeugen. Aber irgendwann ist alles mal verbraucht, auch mein guter Wille. Die haben auch nichts anzubieten, was es nicht auch wo anders in akzeptabler Qualität gibt.




shareholder value
wenn ein eingeführter name verkauft und mit ramsch artikeln aufgefüllt wird, danmn kommt genau das dabei raus! und zwar so lange, bis der verantwotliche wegen zu niedrigen umsätzen fliegt!

tacheles geredet !
lassen alle bekannten firmen in der branche in china OEM arbeiten
jeder dorfdepp kann seinen namen draufdrucken lassen, wenn er eine mindestabname kauft!
so ab 20-100 bin ich neues produkt am markt ! und internet und youtube macht mich zum super duper geheimtip !

aber nicht jede china firma arbeitet mit jedem zusammen !
kurzum: wenn du in einer klitsche bestellst, weil dein partner dich nicht mehr mag ,warum auch immer - dann bekommst du genau den kernschrott, den du billig gekauft hast !!

das video vom isaiasch von der produktion seiner neuen der vapor ruten , hat es gezeigt .
ein global player bestellt in einer klitsche , die nur ansatzweise die produktzahlen herstellen, die zur vermarktung gebraucht werden !

fail -das waren garantiert richtig billige prototypen !

2 mann schneiden mit teppichmesser die prepegs zu während mutti mit bügeleisen die prepegs an den mandrell klebt.

die wirklichen global player arbeiten schon mit laser cut und computersteuerung bei der wicklung

ein kleiner objektiver einblick hier !


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Uli B. auf einem Boot. Ein g'schlamperter Uhu vor dem Herren. Aber ein ganz netter und umgänglicher Mensch!




der war schon immer so !

ich hab mal bei ihm in einem kleinen laden anno tuck in lünen (nahe bei dortmund ) kurz nach dem er seine erste filiale eingerichtet hatte  einen karpfenkescher gekauft.
das war vor dem _*launch *_seines labels Dreamtackle
der existiert nach knapp 20 jahren  heute noch und wird ständig eingesetzt


als ich ihn jung an jahren, das erste mal in dortmund auf der messe getroffen hatte , hatte ich mir gedacht - das muttersöhnchen bleibt nicht lange am markt !
und weil er meistens weiß, was zu tun ist, um abzuliefern,
kennt man ihn heute immer noch !

so kann man sich irren !
statt dessen haben viele andere die grätsche gemacht.
uli angelt ziemlich aus dem chaos raus , aber verliert nie den überblick!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> auf die Black Star CM  lasse ich nix kommen !



Geht mir ähnlich, zwar andres Modell, aber dir Black Star CM waren schon gute Stöcke....jedenfalls bis zum Euro.
Danach gings mit der Reihe auch bergab.


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der war mal gut und authentisch, aber seit u.a. solche Beiträge von ihm kommen, geht das alles für mich gar nicht mehr:
> 
> 
> 
> Es geht nur noch ums Verkaufen, ohne Sinn und Verstand. Da wird Bullshit sonders gleichen erzählt, um Murmeln an den Mann zu bringen.



da bin ich zwie gespalten , zumindest war ich das, bis ich hinter seine wirkliche denke gestiegen bin .
seine mischung aus otto und ausbilder schmidt gingen mir von anfang an auf den keks !!
gut man verkauft sich am anfang mit humor besser als gar nicht !

wieder so ein ewiger BW geschädigter 12 ender , hab ich mir gedacht !
geändert hat sich daran nichts !
halt nur andere klamotten ,weil gesposert !

die werbeparter haben ihm dann den möglichen zivileren rahmen  vorgegeben !
seit dem klaut er nur noch bei otto !
andererseits beleuchtet er auch viele facetten , die anderswo  mittlerweile fast untergehen !
sein metier ist : ich kann nix richtig, scheiß drauf , können andere auch nicht !
ich bin allround !

das zieht ! und da gebe ich ihm recht,da punktet er !!

ich denke mal, seine frau und er sollten  beim produkt verbimmeln die plätze tauschen !
die stumme moni hat bestimmt einiges mehr auf dem kasten !

seine andachten auf fazzebuch kann man knicken !
dem haben die vielen jünger das hirn verschwurbelt in einer farbe ,die ich nicht gut heiße !!
vielleicht war der auch schon immer so !
dem gebe ich freiwillig nicht das händchen !


----------



## Thomas. (27. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, zwar andres Modell, aber dir Black Star CM waren schon gute Stöcke....jedenfalls bis zum Euro.
> Danach gings mit der Reihe auch bergab.



auch meine absolute Lieblings Rute ist eine Black Star CM, war ein Geschenk(vor ca.25Jaher) von meiner Frau weil ich zu geizig war(dat teil war mal sau teuer) und sie es nicht mehr länger mit ansehen konnte wie ich wochenlang die Rute angeschmachtet habe und sie dann wieder zurückgelegt habe. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
  das Teil wiegt laut Briefwage 180gr.

eben so meine ersten Karpfenruten Profiline PN, auch heute noch nach 8 Karpfenruten mehr sind sie immer noch erste Wahl in kleinen Gewässer eben so die die Shimanos 6010, nach etlichen Fischen und bis heute nicht einmal aufgemacht tuen sie noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> shareholder value
> wenn ein eingeführter name verkauft und mit ramsch artikeln aufgefüllt wird, danmn kommt genau das dabei raus! und zwar so lange, bis der verantwotliche wegen zu niedrigen umsätzen fliegt!



Anscheinend stimmen aber die Umsätze, sonst würden sich einige Firmen nicht so lange am Markt halten. Gibt genug wo einfach nur die Marge zählt, und seien wir doch mal ehrlich...wer von uns schaut nicht auf den Preis bei Verbrauchsmaterial?
Ganz einfache Dinge wie zb Silikonposenringe, Knickis, Gummiperlen oder auch Kugelbleie,  da isses mir völlig Latte wo die produziert wurden und welches Label da drauf getackert ist, da kauf ich einfach die günstigsten.

Schaut man sich mal so unter hunderten Anglern um was die so an Ruten/Rollen benutzen, wird man sich vielleicht wundern bei vielen....da findet man sehr oft Produkte von Cormoran, Sänger oder gar aus dem Discounter. Und komischerweise fangen die damit sogar noch Fische und nichtmal schlecht. 

Der Markt bedient heute halt alles und die Unterschiede sind oftmals nur noch Nuancen, dafür aber im Preis sehr deutlich. 
Natürlich wird der Markt auch hemmungslos geflutet mit Überangebot und auch oft mit "Kinderspielzeug".

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich aber auch, das dadurch auch Möglichkeiten gegeben sind, das Mutti ihrem Klein Heini zum Angeln verhelfen kann, obwohl sie den Taler fünfmal umdrehen muß.
Gerade Kinder kann man mit ganz wenigen aber dafür zielführenden einfachen Dingen schnell begeistern. Dazu brauchs keine Prestigemarken, da langt einfaches Gerät was seine Funktion erfüllt.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die vielen die nur ein paarmal im Urlaub angeln, oder es sich einfach nicht leisten können/wollen. 
Es gibt heute kaum Tackle was überhaupt nicht funktioniert und im Vergleich zu früher ist das allesamt auch deutlich ausgereifter.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. August 2019)

Zwei ,, Picker" von Sänger waren mal ein richtiger Griff ins Klo. 
So was von Mist die Teile


----------



## DaBoom (30. August 2019)

Ultra dünne geflochtene Schnur (Balzer Microspin). Nach dem 150sten Versuch ein Flourocarbon anzuknoten wieder runtergeschmissen.


----------



## zandertex (30. August 2019)

2 balzer metallica rollen.................junge,bis zu den schultern ins klo gegriffen.


----------



## Mikesch (30. August 2019)

[QUOfinde meine zE="zandertex, post: 4958900, member: 25796"]2 balzer metallica rollen.................junge,bis zu den schultern ins klo gegriffen.[/QUOTE]
Ich finde Meine top.
Habe mir in den 70er Jahren eine 3m Shakespeare Rute gekauft und für gut befunden, gleiche Serie nur 60cm länger war der Reinfall hoch 3.


----------



## Andal (30. August 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Habe mir in den 70er Jahren eine 3m Shakespeare Rute gekauft und für gut befunden, gleiche Serie nur 60cm länger war der Reinfall hoch 3.


Das kenne ich von einer Pezon & Michel Spinnrute. Meine 240er war beinhart und sehr zufriedenstellend. Die 270er ein Kälberschwanz, bei der dann auch noch der Rollenhalter locker wurde und sich auf dem Blank bewegte. Der uns beiden bekannte C. hat sie dann mit einem Spax "gerichtet". Ohne Schmarrn. Er bohrte ein Löchlein, drehte eine Spanplattenschraube ein und wunderte sich, dass sie tatsächlich dort abbrach!


----------



## phirania (31. August 2019)

Gestern wiede beim Wirbelkauf.......


----------



## Wollebre (22. September 2019)

Als es noch keine Internetverkäufe gab kann ich mich nicht an Fehlkäufe erinnern. War immer gute Beratung beim Händler. Sicherlich waren diverse Ruten in der Zeit des Übergangs von Fiberglas auf Carbon noch nicht so pralle. Schon mal eine DAM Rute beim Pilken gebrochen. Nur da konnte man dem Händler/Hersteller keine Vorwürfe machen. Die Technik war noch nicht
so weit.

Heute werden im Internet nur Zubehörartikel bestellt die ich genau kenne und noch nie daneben gegriffen. Wegen ein paar € möchte ich keinen Fisch verlieren.

Ruten + Rollen nur beim Händler. Noch im Ladengeschäft werden die Ruten auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Dabei ist auch schon mal eine Jiggingrute gebrochen. Das Gesicht des Verkäufers werde ich nicht vergessen....

Rollen sind im Ladengeschäft kaum zu testen. Außer Kurbelverhalten und Bremse. Wenn der Händler mehre gleiche Rollen im Ladengeschäft hat, kurbelt die *alle* durch! Die mit dem saubersten Kurbel- und Bremsverhalten kaufen. Glaubt mir die kurbeln nicht alle gleich!!

Im Vorfeld immer ausgiebig im Web nach Bewertungen recherchieren und auch die Schematics studieren. Durch meine Rollenwartungen sehe ich schnell die Stärken und Schwächen und was evtl. nachträglich verbessert werden kann. Z.B. Kunststoffbuchsen durch Kugellager ersetzen. Wenn einer Rolle keine Schematics beiliegen, lasst die Finger davon. Dann noch ganz wichtig zu fragen wie es mit Wartung/Reparaturen und Ersatzteile bestellt ist.

Hatte mal eine Hart No.1 8000 zur Reparatur. Den damaligen Generalimporteur ausfindig gemacht. Machte selbst keine Wartungen/Reparaturen und hatte auch keine Ersatzteile. Die Rolle hätte zugeschickt werden müssen. Wäre dann zum sog. Hersteller nach Spanien weitergeleitet worden und auf gleichem Weg wieder zurück..... Über Kosten und Zeit konnte keine Auskunft gegeben werden. Der Kunde hat daraufhin auf die Reparatur verzichtet und sich eine neue Rolle gekauft. Von solche Produkte sollte man besser die Finger lassen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ....Bin wieder komplett zum Selbstbinden übergegangen.


Nix anderes macht auch Sinn.
Das ist wie Fertiggerichte aus dem Discounter vs. selber kochen.
Kann man vergessen, außer man ist partout zu blöd zum selber Binden bzw. zum Kochen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. September 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> .....Gamakazu-Haken (evtl werdet ihr mich jetzt steinigen).
> Hat mal ne gute Schleie gebissen waren die Dinger aufgebogen und der Fisch weg.
> Evtl. hatte ich auch ne schlechte Partie erwischt. Sonst hätte ich die ja nicht wieder gekauft.


Da hattest du bestimmt Pech oder ein Plagiat erwischt. Wenn einer Haken kann => dann die Marken Gamakatsu und Owner!
Auch Endgametackle wie Splitringe kaufe ich nur von denen.


----------



## CaptainJoker (30. September 2019)

- Sänger Specitec Schnur, 0,32mm, 9,45Kg: Nach einigen Monaten Lagerung im trockenen Schrank zerbröselt
- Cormoran, Fertigvorfächer, Forelle: 8 von 10 Haken fielen beim Auspacken ab
- "Lieblingsköder" Gummifisch, 5 cm:  Die Barsche beißen denen immer den Schwanz ab
- Elbfang Swimmbait: 6 Hakenschenkel und die brechen nacheinander ab, wie Glas.
Ich habe mal einen bizarren, chinesischen Rutenhalter geschenkt bekommen. Das Teil sollte automatisch auslösen und anschlagen, wenn ein Fisch beißt. Tatsächlich hat er die Rute, über meinen Kopf hinweg, in den Wald geworfen. (Ja, in manchen Bundesländern sind die verboten. Bei uns nicht)


----------



## Andal (30. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen bizarren, chinesischen Rutenhalter geschenkt bekommen. Das Teil sollte automatisch auslösen und anschlagen, wenn ein Fisch beißt. Tatsächlich hat er die Rute, über meinen Kopf hinweg, in den Wald geworfen. (Ja, in manchen Bundesländern sind die verboten. Bei uns nicht)


Das hätte ich zu gerne gesehen, aber es erklärt vermutlich auch die Verbote. Soll ja kein Dritter zu Schaden kommen!


----------



## Vanner (30. September 2019)

Sogenannte Petra Abwehrwaffe.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> - Sänger Specitec Schnur, 0,32mm, 9,45Kg: Nach einigen Monaten Lagerung im trockenen Schrank zerbröselt
> - Cormoran, Fertigvorfächer, Forelle: 8 von 10 Haken fielen beim Auspacken ab


Zu 1: vermutlich zu trocken 
Zu 2: besser als im Drill zu reisen- ich weiss garnicht was du hast!


----------



## rippi (30. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen bizarren, chinesischen Rutenhalter geschenkt bekommen. Das Teil sollte automatisch auslösen und anschlagen, wenn ein Fisch beißt. Tatsächlich hat er die Rute, über meinen Kopf hinweg, in den Wald geworfen. (Ja, in manchen Bundesländern sind die verboten. Bei uns nicht)


Kannst du weitere Informationen liefern? Details zum Hersteller zum Beispiel?.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Kannst du weitere Informationen liefern? Details zum Hersteller zum Beispiel?.



https://www.ebay.de/itm/automatische-Angelrute-Halter-verbesserte-Doppelfeder-verdickte-Angelrute-gs/163848517002?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item262621f58a:gXoAAOSwQN1a~-vY&enc=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&checksum=163848517002c0afe9f8934a40b9be7da3d82f999521

Es gibt aber noch andere


----------



## CaptainJoker (30. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es gibt aber noch andere


Das Teil liegt seit Jahren in der Tonne, aber so sah er ungefähr aus.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu 2: besser als im Drill zu reisen- ich weiss garnicht was du hast!


Ich wollte keine Romane schreiben. Tatsächlich ist sie im Drill gerissen und der Rest aus dem Schrank sah dann genau so sch#@&% aus. Es wäre ein schöner Karpfen gewesen.


----------



## CaptainJoker (30. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Kannst du weitere Informationen liefern? Details zum Hersteller zum Beispiel?.


Hab ihn. Genau der war es.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B071J12NNV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (30. September 2019)

… gleich geht es zum Angeln.. hier meine Ausrüstung:


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (30. September 2019)

...und wenn ich nach Hause komm, muss ich die Küche wieder sauber machen..


----------



## Yellow (25. Oktober 2019)

....diverse Unterfangkescher zum Spinnfischen.....Eine Rolle von Balzer ca. 70€, aufgrund der Schnurwicklung ein Perückentraum gewesen


----------



## basslawine (25. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Hab ihn. Genau der war es.
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B071J12NNV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


WOW!

Krasses Ding! Wer denkt sich sowas aus? ...und glaubt allen Ernstes, dass sich das verkaufen lässt und ist so verwegen, die Dinger in Produktion zu geben!
Den Begleittext der Ebay-Anzeige hab ich mal gespeichert!

Zum "gekauften Schrott"-Thema, 
- abu 6500 CT HighSpeed Multirollen mit  Powerhandle, entweder verwürgt es direkt die Handlemutter oder das Gewinde, aber ganz sicher anschließend das Getriebe, sollte man die Rolle wider Erwarten doch zum Angeln  verwenden. Zu dem Preis echter Edelschrott vom Markenhersteller.   
- 100gr Bleie mit eingegossenem Wirbel, der das Blei beim Wurf sicher released
- diversen Kleinkram der einem durch nicht gegebene Funktion den mühsam der Freizeit abgerungenen Angeltrip vermiest


----------



## CaptainJoker (25. Oktober 2019)

basslawine schrieb:


> Krasses Ding! Wer denkt sich sowas aus? ...und glaubt allen Ernstes, dass sich das verkaufen lässt und ist so verwegen, die Dinger in Produktion zu geben!


Nun, eine wohlmeinende Verwandte hat es gekauft und mir ganz stolz überreicht. Die Chinesen produzieren alles, wirklich alles.
Das Teil hatte noch eine Eigenheit. Um es zu spannen, musste es vom Bodendorn abgenommen werden und was dann passiert lässt einen erahnen, was Bombenentschärfer leisten. Eine falsche Bewegung und der Finger ist ab.


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Oktober 2019)

Mir sind Ruten ausgenommen so ziemlich alles verreckt wo Cormoran draufsteht .....das ist wirklich schlimmer Plunder , ein paar Ruten ausgenommen. 
Von Balzer sind mir schon einige Ruten gebrochen und die Kescher finde ich auch nicht gerade gut .
Behr Posen ,waren die Angaben der Tragkraft viel zu hoch. 
Ansonsten finde ich die Produkte von Behr haben ein gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis. ..gerade Stühle und Liegen sind nicht schlechter als meine von Fox .
Hatte mal ne Kogha Forellenrute ,da hatte sich stündlich ein Ring gelöst den man mit Sekundenkleber wieder fixieren musste .
In Italien hatte ich mir mal ein Belly Boat gekauft aus China, das ist mir auf dem Fluss Po ,bei der ersten ausfahrt direkt abgesoffen  

Dafür hatte ich seltenst Probleme mit Daiwa ,Shimano ,Fox ,Sportex ,Browning, Sänger ( Anaconda ) und Gamakatsu Produkten 
Ist jedenfalls alles meine persönliche Erfahrung!  Achso DAM hat auch durchweg Produkte mit recht guter Qualität finde ich. Gerade Kescher von DAM sind spitze .


LG Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2020)

Geschenkt bekommen, nicht selber gekauft:
Shimano Beasmaster CX Zander

Ringe im Spitzenteil zueinander verdreht und -wie bei Nachkontrolle vom Händler ergeben- Blank "verzogen", (was ich selbst so nicht sehen konnte).
Die ganze Serie, die beim Händler lagert, ist so beschaffen.
Laut Aussage findet bei Shimano bei Ruten mit einem Ladenpreis bis 150 Euro keine Qualitätskontrolle statt.

Geschenke sind Überraschungen;
 ansonsten wieder einmal bestätigt: Ruten im Laden persönlich testen, begrabbeln und dann dort kaufen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2020)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ultimate *Allround Powerfeeder* ! Angepriesen mit 50-100g WG. Die ging schon bei 50g dermaßen in die Knie, das sie kaum noch werfbar war.
> Ist aber prima als Tomatenstütze geeignet.


Ach, da haben sie (der Bertus auch) angefangen sich den Namen zu versauen ...
und letztlich daran nun mit dem Label&Namen Pleite gegangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das geunke gegen meine geliebte Stroft GTM überhöre ich geflissentlich aus Respekt und brüderlicher Zuneigung


Du musst sie ja nicht gleich entsorgen 
Aber Andal hat insofern recht, dass sie beim Plättchenknoten oder Schlaufe auf die hinteren Plätze der Mono-Riege gehört und mit unauffälligem verführerischen Flex auch nicht gesegnet ist. Für grober wie Spinnerei-Abriebschnur sieht das anders aus.  Und der Preis kommt eben noch dazu.
Der Produktvergleich mit der verfügbaren Konkurrenz ist sehr einfach; zeig dir gerne mal ein paar andere live am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du musst sie ja nicht gleich entsorgen
> Aber Andal hat insofern recht, dass sie beim Plättchenknoten oder Schlaufe auf die hinteren Plätze der Mono-Riege gehört und mit unauffälligem verführerischen Flex auch nicht gesegnet ist. Für grober wie Spinnerei-Abriebschnur sieht das anders aus.  Und der Preis kommt eben noch dazu.
> Der Produktvergleich mit der verfügbaren Konkurrenz ist sehr einfach; zeig dir gerne mal ein paar andere live am Wasser.


Danke für das Angebot, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden (und kann es keine Plättchen binden, wobei "ich kann nicht" hierbei in der "ich will nicht" strasse wohnt) und sehe keinen Grund, was zu ändern. Aber tatsächlich bin ich aktuell sehr in meine neue Chinamono vernarrt, geschmeidig, nach meinem Dafürhalten realistische Tragkräfte (an 3,3 lbs ca. 1,5 kg (clinch-)geknotet und hielt), für 2,50 € à 500m konnte ich da wenig falsch machen, aber wenn ich eine Schnur aus dem Angelladen ad hoc aussuchen müsste weil ich keine 6 Wochen Zeit zu warten habe wäre es immer Stroft GTM und zwar unabhängig ob in 32+ für Aal und Deadbaiting oder in 16- fürs Matchen und trotten.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, wieso einem Stroft ausgeredet werden soll, fällt auf, dass die Nichtfreunde der Stroft da schon fast veganmissionarischen Eifer haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2020)

Hat wohl was mit der Retourkutsche oder so zu tun, umgekehrt war's nämlich:  Der missionarische Eifer der Strofties mit dem einzig wahren Schnurgott war schon zeitweise sehr beachtlich ...


----------



## Minimax (11. Januar 2020)

Ich bin ebenfalls ein Freund der GTM in dünnen Stärken bis etwa 018 020 ist sie meine Leib und Magenschnur, insbesondere aber nicht nur fürs Posenfischen. Ich verwende praktisch nur Plättchenknoten. Letztes Jahr hatte ich 2 Hakenabrisse im Drill, beide betrafen eine Schnur eines anderen Herstellers.
Aber grade bei Schnüren spielen Psychologie und Erfahrung mit einem bestimmten Produkt auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2020)

Ich sag ja, sie geht durchaus brauchbar, habe auch noch einige Vorfachspülchen 0.12 bis 0.18 immer verfügbar, weil ich sie eben nicht mehr sonderlich abnutze. 
Am ehesten noch bei Schnurvergleichstests, sowas mache ich alle paar Jahre gerne, auch zur Eigenüberprüfung, ob ich noch richtig optimal binden kann. 
Die lange wohlfundierte Kritik von Andal und mir bezieht sich auf den gerne dafür aufgerufenen Preis, und eben die Verfügbarkeit deutlich fortschrittlicherer Schnüre. Die Unterschiede im Einsatz sind eben aber klein und nicht riesig.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat wohl was mit der Retourkutsche oder so zu tun, umgekehrt war's nämlich:  Der missionarische Eifer der Strofties mit dem einzig wahren Schnurgott war schon zeitweise sehr beachtlich ...


Weswegen ich auch wiederholt auf die gute Chinaschnur hinweise, richtig, knallhart kombiniert Sherlock


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Januar 2020)

Hat in letzter Zeit vielleicht jemand mal eine Dreamtackle Super Touch gekauft? Habe gehört, die soll nun nicht mehr so schön geschmeidig sein wie früher und auch farblich etwas anders.

Von daher: Evtl. anderer Hersteller etc.? Verschlimmrationalisiert? Was wäre eine gute und geschmeidige Alternative?

Ich habe noch die alte bewährte Version auf meinen Rollen, aber die hält halt auch nicht ewig und muss mal ersetzt werden.

Stroft GTM ist mir für Zwecke mit möglichst leichtem Schnurablauf bei offenem Bügel viel zu drahtig / memo-ig, da bevorzuge ich deutlich Weicheres (insbesondere bei heftiger Kälte).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hat in letzter Zeit vielleicht jemand mal eine Dreamtackle Super Touch gekauft? Habe gehört, die soll nun nicht mehr so schön geschmeidig sein wie früher und auch farblich etwas anders.


Aktuell gekauft lange nicht mehr, müsste nachschauen, wann die letzte. Könnte aber 5 Jahre sein.

Die von dir sicher gleich bekannte Dreamtackle Super Touch war eine billigere Version (hochglatt beschichtet fehlend) der dunkelgrünen Triton, ursprunglich von SNAP. Hersteller angeblich Dupont USA, sehr anders wie die sonstigen Schnüre, weich und fast unzerstörbar 
(mit Beschichtung noch weit resistenter (insbesondere im Stein) als die Supertouch), aber auch viel Dehnung.
Diese SNAP wurden leider von Zebco verschluckt (wie praktisch alle damals guten US-Firmen von Konzernen), und dann wurde deren Schnur auch in Schritten immer schlechter. Farbe auch anders, blaugrün usw.
Dass Dreamtackle da mal viel gekauft hatte (deutlich vor 2005 muss das gewesen sein), und lange aus den Resten verkaufte, den Verdacht hatte ich schon länger.

Und wenn DU eine Kritik an der Stroft hast und zulässt, dann ist da was dran


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hat in letzter Zeit vielleicht jemand mal eine Dreamtackle Super Touch gekauft? Habe gehört, die soll nun nicht mehr so schön geschmeidig sein wie früher und auch farblich etwas anders.


Gibt's DT überhaupt noch als "Marke"? Damit wäre die zunehmende Versprödung der Altbestände auch erklärt.

Aus diesem Grunde befülle ich meine Spulen sehr gerne mit dem Chinafaden. Frisch, geschmeidig und sehr preiswert. Gemessen an der Lebensdauer einer Mono kann da aktuell kein hochpreisiges Produkt mithalten.


----------



## Minimax (11. Januar 2020)

EDIT: Hoppla, dieser Post ist im falschen Thread gelandet


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Gibt's DT überhaupt noch als "Marke"? Damit wäre die zunehmende Versprödung der Altbestände auch erklärt.
> 
> Aus diesem Grunde befülle ich meine Spulen sehr gerne mit dem Chinafaden. Frisch, geschmeidig und sehr preiswert. Gemessen an der Lebensdauer einer Mono kann da aktuell kein hochpreisiges Produkt mithalten.



siehe





						Suchergebnisse für: 'dream tackle'
					

Angelruten, Rollen  und Zubehör für Angler und Angelsport. Riesige Auswahl an Angelruten, Angelhaken, Angelrollen, Ködern, Blei und vieles mehr!




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Januar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und wenn DU eine Kritik an der Stroft hast und zulässt, dann ist da was dran



Stroft ist schon prima für bestimmte Zwecke - aber IMO bestimmt kein heiliger Gral für ALLE Zwecke.

Ich mag gerne die ABR für räudiges, schwer bebleites (Hindernis-)Ansitzen mit geschlossenem Bügel (Aal mit Glocke etc.) und auch zum (schweren) Winterspinnen mit Ringeis. Bei beidem sind die Steifigkeit und Gering-Dehnung IMO vorteilhaft, ebenso der Tuning-Schwerpunkt auf Abriebsfestigkeit (die bei der ABR wirklich sehr gut ist). Memo spielt da im Prügel-Peitscheinsatz auch jeweils keine Rolle.

Für leichtes Posenfischen, Raubfisch mit offenem Bügel etc. aber IMO suboptimal, da mir einfach zu (memo-) zäh von der Rolle gehend. Die ABR wie die GTM. Für diese Zwecke finde ich die alte Supertouch um Längen besser. Wobei die für ihre Weichheit auch noch ganz gut abriebsfest ist.

Ich persönlich finde die GTM auch nicht sonderlich geschmeidig. Und wenn schon ein steifer Draht, dann lieber auch noch gleich so hardcore abriebsfest wie die ABR.

Entweder richtig steif-derb-wenigdehnend oder richtig weich-nachgebend, jeweils ganz gezielt für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck. Mit so Zwischendingern kann ich inzwischen nicht mehr so viel anfangen.

Mit der Stroft LS habe ich jedoch bislang keine praktische Erfahrung - habe davon zwar schon ne Weile eine wurfweiten-ausreichende Probe-Menge zum Testen da, aber bislang noch keine Gelegenheit zum Einsatz gehabt.

Wird dann einfach mal spinnend durchs Holz geschubbert - mal sehen, was dann passiert.


----------



## Kneto (13. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weswegen ich auch wiederholt auf die gute Chinaschnur hinweise, richtig, knallhart kombiniert Sherlock


Würdest Du denn die von dir so gelobte China-Mono mit mir/uns teilen, bzw. hast Du einen Link zu ihr. Auch gerne auf Ali.

Besten Dank.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2020)

Kneto schrieb:


> Würdest Du denn die von dir so gelobte China-Mono mit mir/uns teilen, bzw. hast Du einen Link zu ihr. Auch gerne auf Ali.
> 
> Besten Dank.


Na Lego:
https://a.aliexpress.com/WrJ6WktYB
Hab sie als 0,14er in Gebrauch und kann nach einem Angeltag in eisiger Kälte nix negatives sagen, hatte um die 1700gr dran gehangen und hat problemlos gehalten, ist recht geschmeidig und lässt sich gut Knoten, für den Preis macht man nix falsch


----------



## chum (13. Januar 2020)

- WFT Reisepilkrute, vor 2 Jahren beim ersten Einsatz in Norwegen Spitze abgebrochen
- Cormoran Stationärrolle, vor 12 Jahren Kurbelbruch auf dem Bodden
- Climax geflochtene Schnur, nie , nie mehr!


----------



## geomas (13. Januar 2020)

Nomen est omen:

Die _*Backfire*_ Rolle wurde wohl von einem Browning-Mitarbeiter mit sehr trockenem Humor so benannt.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2020)

Diese  Rute in 13m, real 10,3meter. Ein Schwabbelstock- Grausam.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000160647972.html?spm=2114-deu.best.6.7.13a0yIg8yIg82U&scm=1007.17258.158857.0&pvid=a7232d19-771f-4a14-a526-1c84d212da69


----------



## Shura (14. Januar 2020)

Denpal, und den Daiwa-Schriftzug übernommen. Die Chinesen sind schon ein dreistes Völkchen.


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Diese  Rute in 13m, real 10,3meter. Ein Schwabbelstock- Grausam.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000160647972.html?spm=2114-deu.best.6.7.13a0yIg8yIg82U&scm=1007.17258.158857.0&pvid=a7232d19-771f-4a14-a526-1c84d212da69


In China werden, warum auch immer, sehr gerne die Längen der einzelnen Rutenteile gemessen und addiert. Gesteckt, oder ausgezogen kommt dann natürlich auch weniger zusammen.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Januar 2020)

Diverse Chinaeinzelhaken - von Größe und Drahtdicke her gefällig aber Stumpf wie ne Kindergabel.
Die einzigen guten Chinaeinzelhaken bislang sind Wurmhaken gewesen


----------



## yukonjack (14. Januar 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Denpal, und den Daiwa-Schriftzug übernommen. Die Chinesen sind schon ein dreistes Völkchen.


Steht da tatsächlich Daiwa ?


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Diverse Chinaeinzelhaken - von Größe und Drahtdicke her gefällig aber Stumpf wie ne Kindergabel.
> Die einzigen guten Chinaeinzelhaken bislang sind Wurmhaken gewesen


Was sie auch oft nicht begriffen haben, sind die Größenangaben. Ein Kollege bestellte sich u.a. 18er fürs Stippen - und erhielt "Haihaken". Sehr dekorativ, aber halt auch zwecklos für ihn.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2020)

Ein Iron Claw Wobbler, ca, 20cm lang, war recht günstig (ca.8€), so das ich schon beim Kauf skeptisch war?
Ans Wasser und damit geschleppt, dass Ding lief richtig gut, so das die Chance bestand damit dann auch tatsächlich etwas zu fangen.
Leider lief er dann am Ende des Tages voll Wasser und so wurde er zum ca. 200gr. schweren Tieftaucher.
Der hier wars,




__





						Sänger Iron Claw Deep Rider Wobbler Grossfischwobbler Sonderprei
					

Angelshop   Sänger Iron Claw Wobbler Grossfischwobbler Deep Rider Zielfisch: Hecht und Waller Zielfisch Meer: Lachs, Meerfor




					outdoor-angelshop.de
				




Der nächste Wobbler von Ilex, ein Crank von 9cm Länge, wurde vom Kumpel gekauft.
Am Wasser dann zunächst Begeisterung, tolles Laufverhalten, zumindest damit war der unverschämte Preis (22€) zu rechtfertigen.
Dann der erste Biss auf dieses Teil, da hatte dann die Hechtfritte den hinteren Drilling einfach platt gedrückt?
Versuche mit dem anderen Haken zeigten dann, echtes "Weicheisen", dieser lies sich mit bloßen Fingern auch Platt drücken!!
Beide Marken werden von mir nicht mehr gekauft!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Was sie auch oft nicht begriffen haben, sind die Größenangaben. Ein Kollege bestellte sich u.a. 18er fürs Stippen - und erhielt "Haihaken". Sehr dekorativ, aber halt auch zwecklos für ihn.


Das Problem sehe ich eher auf deutscher Seite, man muss die Angebote schon genau lesen


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2020)

Bei den Chinapreisen ist ein gelegentlicher Griff ins Klo aber auch nicht so dramatisch. Bleibt auch immer die Spannung, was wann wirklich ankommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2020)

^ Glücksspieler halt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der nächste Wobbler von Ilex, ein Crank von 9cm Länge, wurde vom Kumpel gekauft.
> Am Wasser dann zunächst Begeisterung, tolles Laufverhalten, zumindest damit war der unverschämte Preis (22€) zu rechtfertigen.
> Dann der erste Biss auf dieses Teil, da hatte dann die Hechtfritte den hinteren Drilling einfach platt gedrückt?
> Versuche mit dem anderen Haken zeigten dann, echtes "Weicheisen", dieser lies sich mit bloßen Fingern auch Platt drücken!!


Du hast das Feature nicht richtig verstanden:
Das ist eine supermoderne Hängerverlustabsicherung - man kann die Haken sehr einfach aufbiegen und bekommt den quasi immer wieder frei! 

Immerhin kann man Haken+Sprengringe gegen beliebig hochwertig recht einfach austauschen, wenn der (potentielle) Novize mehr Erfahrungen im Werfen und nicht verhängern gewonnen hat, und falls denn der Wobblerkörper lauftechnisch wirklich gut gelungen ist.


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ Glücksspieler halt!


Das ganze Leben ist eine Zockerei!


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast das Feature nicht richtig verstanden:
> Das ist eine supermoderne Hängerverlustabsicherung - man kann die Haken sehr einfach aufbiegen und bekommt den quasi immer wieder frei!
> 
> Immerhin kann man Haken+Sprengringe gegen beliebig hochwertig recht einfach austauschen, wenn der (potentielle) Novize mehr Erfahrungen im Werfen und nicht verhängern gewonnen hat, und falls denn der Wobblerkörper lauftechnisch wirklich gut gelungen ist.


Darum kommen die wirklich teuren Köder (z.B. Evergreen Wurfjigs) auch nackend daher und jeder kann, wie er meint.


----------



## thor1988 (15. Januar 2020)

Ist es auch Murks wenn ich mir ne Monatskarte kaufe und es dann trotzdem nicht ans Wasser schaffe Hab da so gewisse talente für


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2020)

Kann man jetzt fein dichten und reimen:

"Eine Eintagsfliege braucht keine Monatskarte!"


----------



## Tuxedo75 (16. Januar 2020)

Fehlkäufe 2019? für mich meine komplette Askari-Eigenmarkenartikel!

Die Haken dürften im Lexikon unter dem Wort stumpf zu finden sein.
Selbst bei so "einfachen" Artikeln wie Rutenauflagen etc. da trennt sich der Schaumstoff nach einer Benutzung ab oder bei Lead Clips etc.. habe noch nie gesehen, dass die so oft gebrochen sind. Die Anti Tangle Schläuche waren mit Kabelbindern zu Ringen geformt... eine einzige Katastrophe.

Seit dem kaufe ich im End-Tackle Bereich, egal ob Feeder oder Karpfen nur "Markenprodukte" und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Wie sagt man doch so schön? Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. Januar 2020)

Fox Impact Futterrakete, war ein echter Reinfall, heute nehme ich wieder die Schleuder


----------



## Mefospezialist (6. Februar 2020)

Brandaktuell...

Balzer Magna Nordic Seebrücke, 3,6m, bis 180gr., 340Gramm, 95 Tacken. 
Ich suchte eine leichte Brandungsrute für meinen Junior. Er ist erst 9Jahre alt und mein Tackle ist ihm zu schwer.

Ausgepackt und der erste Eindruck bezüglich Gewicht, super für meinen Sohn.
Dann die Rute zusammengesteckt um sofort bitter enttäuscht zu werden. Der erste Rutenring wurde falsch gewickelt und so sitzt der Starterring fast neben der Rolle.

Das spricht für Null Qualitätskontrolle nach der Fertigung bei Balzer, denn so etwas würde dann (hoffentlich!?) nicht das Werk verlassen. Eine der größten Enttäuschungen bisher in meiner jetzt 32 jährigen Anglerlaufbahn, wenn ich einfach mal Preis-Leistung ins Verhältnis setze. 

Am Wochenende gehen wir werfen und da werde ich schauen, ob die Rute wenigstens noch werfbar ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Balzer hat einen super Kundenservice


----------



## Mefospezialist (6. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Balzer hat einen super Kundenservice


Das will ich gar nicht in Frage stellen und diesen werde ich auch in jedem Fall bemühen. 
Trotzdem ist es ein Trauerspiel für eine 100€ Rute. 
Da waren selbst die 20,-€ Ruten, welche ich für Junior in seinen Anfängen gekauft habe besser verarbeitet.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Wenn sich jemand deine Rute hier in Deutschland angucken soll, incl. Auspacken, Kontrolle, Einpacken, neu Einlagern, dann wird der Preis voraussichtlich auf das doppelte Steigen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

Solange das mit kostenfreier Retoure (Langpaketmarke) und Austausch mit einer neuen besseren klappt, ist doch alles in Butter, was den Händler betrifft.
Damit muss man in der Tat rechnen, dass die günstige Ware mangelhaft sein kann, wenn sie bei einem großen Discounter im Europreisdumpingrennen nur in der Lagerhalle vom Container ins Lager und in den Paketwagen verschoben wird.
Man könnte ja auch in ein Nobelangelgeschäft gehen und Ausstellungsware sichten.

Was aber auffällt: Bei kleinen Vertreibern wie den ebay Tante-Emma-Garagenläden kommen grobe Produktfehler weit seltener vor als bei den großen "Nr.1" Vertickern. 
Die gucken anscheinend schon öfter mal vorher drauf.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Solange das mit kostenfreier Retoure (Langpaketmarke) und Austausch mit einer neuen besseren klappt, ist doch alles in Butter, was den Händler betrifft.
> Damit muss man in der Tat rechnen, dass die günstige Ware mangelhaft sein kann, wenn sie bei einem großen Discounter im Europreisdumpingrennen nur in der Lagerhalle vom Container ins Lager und in den Paketwagen verschoben wird.
> Man könnte ja auch in ein Nobelangelgeschäft gehen und Ausstellungsware sichten.
> 
> ...


Für die kleinen Händler ist der Verlust eines Kunden eine Tragödie, für die großen höchstens ein winziger Teil der Statistik. Wer schaut besser hin?

Selbst im Laden, beim persönlichen Einkauf muss man Obacht geben. Erst entscheidet man an Hand von einer Ausstellungsrute, dann geht der Verkäufer ins Lager und schon ist es passiert. Ich mache hier den Ladnern keinen Vorwurf. Wenn die jedes Trumm selber ansehen wollten, bräuchten viele einen extra "Lager-Checker".

Aber auch bei einem 20,- € Stock hat der Kunde ein Recht, dass er gerade zusammengeschustert wurde. Er bezahlt ja auch nicht nur 15,- € "echt" und den Rest in Falschgeld.


----------



## phirania (6. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bleibt auch immer die Spannung, was wann wirklich ankommt.


Zur Zeit nur Corona Virus.....


----------



## Mescalero (6. Februar 2020)

Ja, erst das Neujahrfest und jetzt das Virus inkl. zum Teil vernagelter Fabriktore auf unbestimmte Zeit.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Februar 2020)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Brandaktuell...
> 
> Balzer Magna Nordic Seebrücke, 3,6m, bis 180gr., 340Gramm, 95 Tacken.
> Ich suchte eine leichte Brandungsrute für meinen Junior. Er ist erst 9Jahre alt und mein Tackle ist ihm zu schwer.
> ...



Sowas packt nur Balzer ! Dagegen ist Cormoran eine Edelmarke 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sowas packt nur Balzer !



Ja, der Auerhahn hat ganz schön Federn gelassen, einst liess sich der edle Vogel nur auf Qualitätsprodukten nieder.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, der Auerhahn hat ganz schön Federn gelassen, einst liess sich der edle Vogel nur auf Qualitätsprodukten nieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das stimmt! 
In meiner Kindheit wurde Balzer gemeinsam mit Namen wie Shakespeare, Daiwa ,Sportex und DAM genannt! 
Keine Ahnung was bei denen passiert ist? 
Aber immer wieder wenn ich mich hinreißen lasse von denen was zu kaufen, muss ich dann die Werzeugtasche aus dem Kofferraum kramen oder einpacken und nach Hause fahren. ........
Zuletzt ein Kescher bei dem das Netz runter gesprungen ist am Wasser  
Unter gelächter anderer Angler habe ich mich am See dann 1 Stunde mit Makrame beschäftigt 

LG


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was bei denen passiert ist?



Dasselbe was DAM und anderen europäischen und amerikanischen ANgelmarken passiert ist, wobei Balzer ja nie Hersteller, sondern nur ANbieter war. (ein Spiegelbild übrigens der Photobranche, Stichwort "Leica"),
der grosse Alan Hawk hat es hier sehr prägnant beschrieben, http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/quk51.html
Bitte den Absatz von "To know a bit about the company and the origins of the reel" bis "A very sad fate" genau lesen.
BTW: Ich kann die Seite von Tony Hawk nur jedem Rolleninteressierten -und da werden mir unsere "Greaser" hier zustimmen- ans Herz legen. Ich denke die besten Rollenreviews im Netz.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dasselbe was DAM und anderen europäischen und amerikanischen ANgelmarken passiert ist (ein Spiegelbild übrigens der Photobranche, Stichwort "Leica"),
> der grosse Alan Hawk hat es hier sehr prägnant beschrieben, http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/quk51.html
> Bitte den Absatz von "To know a bit about the company and the origins of the reel" bis "A very sad fate" genau lesen.
> BTW: Ich kann die Seite von Tony Hawk nur jedem Rolleninteressierten -und da werden mir unsere "Greaser" hier zustimmen- ans Herz legen. Ich denke die besten Rollenreviews im Netz.


Da hast du absolut Recht! 
Speziell auch was Laica betrifft! 
Der Mann meiner Mutter hat einige Laicas ...unter anderem die RG 8 .....was ein Ärger damit!  Gehört jetzt leider hier nicht rein deshalb werde ich es nicht näher umschreiben! 

LG Michael


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann die Seite von *Tony Hawk* nur jedem Rolleninteressierten



Der rollt(e) durchaus - aber nur auf Halfpipes


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der rollt(e) durchaus - aber nur auf Halfpipes


Alan! Alan! Oh Du meine Güte wie peinlich!


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2020)

Egal, der ist auch Kult.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alan! Alan! Oh Du meine Güte wie peinlich!


Wieso, oben hattest du den richtigen Namen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2020)

jetzt hörtmazu! ich telefonier grad, da kann ich so Detailgenickel nich brauchen!


----------



## geomas (7. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut Recht!
> Speziell auch was Laica betrifft!
> Der Mann meiner Mutter hat einige Laicas ...unter anderem die RG 8 .....was ein Ärger damit!  Gehört jetzt leider hier nicht rein deshalb werde ich es nicht näher umschreiben!
> 
> LG Michael



Meine Mutter hat ein RG 28, das Teil funzt seit 40 Jahren oder so, echte Qualitätsware.
Ist aber nicht von Leica und fotografieren kann man damit auch nicht.

Es gab aber ne Leica R8.
Meine Leicas sind deutlich älter und hören auf andere Namen.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat ein RG 28, das Teil funzt seit 40 Jahren oder so, echte Qualitätsware.
> Ist aber nicht von Leica und fotografieren kann man damit auch nicht.
> 
> Es gab aber ne Leica R8.
> Meine Leicas sind deutlich älter und hören auf andere Namen.



Wegen mir auch gerne R8 
Das Gerät war jedenfalls nicht wirklich billig und nach einigen wenigen Jahren schon keine Ersatzteile mehr erhältlich. ...das finde ich richtig eine Frechheit! 
Ansonsten ist Laica schon das Non Plus Ultra .


----------



## Mefospezialist (7. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> wobei Balzer ja nie Hersteller, sondern nur ANbieter war


Was das ganze noch schlimmer macht, wenn die dann solche Ware aus den fremden Manufakturen abnehmen. 
Gerade bei Dingen, welche ich nicht selbst produziere und zukaufe, schaue ich doch noch genauer hin. Ansonsten zahle ich im schlimmsten Fall doppelt, einmal für die Fremdfertigung selbst und dann nochmal an den Kunden, entweder mit Geld oder mit Ware die ich nachliefern muss. 

Ich bin ja selbst Vertriebler und kann es nicht verstehen, das Artikel nicht geprüft werden, bevor sie an den Kunden rausgehen. Würden wir so arbeiten, hätten wir garantiert keine Kunden mehr....


----------



## Mescalero (7. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wegen mir auch gerne R8
> Das Gerät war jedenfalls nicht wirklich billig und nach einigen wenigen Jahren schon keine Ersatzteile mehr erhältlich. ...das finde ich richtig eine Frechheit!
> Ansonsten ist Laica schon das Non Plus Ultra .


Auf den Namen RG 28 hörte ein orangefarbener Mixer Made in GDR. Darüber musste ich mal einen Aufsatz schreiben, so vor 40 Jahren... Gerüchten zufolge war die Rührmaschine auch im Westen erhältlich und wurde von Otto oder Quelle unter eigenem Label vertrieben.

Mit L*e*ica höchstens ganz entfernt vergleichbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (7. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat ein RG 28, das Teil funzt seit 40 Jahren oder so, echte Qualitätsware.
> Ist aber nicht von Leica und fotografieren kann man damit auch nicht. ...




Beim RG 28 ging es noch nicht darum den Leuten aller Nasen lang das Geld aus dem Kreuz zu leiern, der mixt auch noch in 100 Jahren ...


----------



## Mescalero (7. Februar 2020)

Naja, nicht ganz. Wir hatten tatsächlich noch so ein Ding, mit Aufsatz zum Kartoffeln reiben. Das kam so ein- oder zweimal im Jahr zum Einsatz. Unlängst hat es leider eins der Plastiknasen zum Fixieren der ganzen Klapperei zerrissen, wahrscheinlich irreparabel.
Aber 50 Jahre oder so hat er gemixt, gemixt und gemixt. Das schafft nicht unbedingt jeder Philips, Krups & Co.


----------



## geomas (7. Februar 2020)

wieder on-Topic:

das Dreibein Teleskop von Sensas war definitiv ein Fehlkauf - es ist durchaus stabil, wirkt aber wie von Grundschülern im Werkunterricht konstruiert und gefertigt


----------



## Mefospezialist (13. Februar 2020)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Am Wochenende gehen wir werfen und da werde ich schauen, ob die Rute wenigstens noch werfbar ist.


Ergänzend zu meinem Post möchte ich melden, dass die Rute trotz des falsch montierten Ringes super wirft. Junior schaffte 50 Meter im ersten Anlauf und nach ein paar weiteren Würfen und Anleitung vom Papa schafft er jetzt 70Meter sicher.
Ich habe mit der Rute im ersten Anlauf 114Meter gepackt, passt also für das vorgesehene trotz des Fehlers. Ich spare mir somit das bemühen des Kundenservices und behalte die Rute wie sie ist.

Nächsten Winter werde ich den Ring demontieren, selbst richtig wickeln und wieder lacken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2020)

Hast ^ Du Sportplatz + abgemessene Bahnen benutzt ?


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2020)

ACE i3
4 + 1 Set in Frankreich gekauft; Zu etwa 60% des hiesigen Preises, aber trotzdem noch für mehrere 100 €.

Der Ärger ging im Prinzip gleich los. Ein Bissanzeiger kam bereits stumm hier an, der 2. verstumme dann bei einer der ersten Touren.
Nach Frankreich reklamiert, Ersatz funktionierte dann auch. Wobei irgendwann Probleme mit den Nachtlichtern auftauchten, da das Gehäuse schon bei normalen Regengüssen Wassser rein lässt und die nicht vergossenen Diodenfüße munter vor sich hin korridieren.
Inzwischen sind drei Bissanzeiger mit dem gleichen Schadensbild ausgefallen - und der Haltclip der Funke abgebrochen - vemutlich scheiß Kunststoff, der altert und / oder Probleme mit einstelligen Temperaturen bekommt - der vierte Bissanzeiger liegt wegen totem Nachtlicht schon seit Ewigkeiten zur Reparatur und wurde praktisch kaum genutzt.







Vertue ich mich oder stand Shimano hinter ACE als die Dinger vertrieben wurden?
Edit: https://fischundfang.de/dynamite-baits-und-ace-werden-jetzt-ueber-shimano-vertrieben-95912/
Nope, scheine mich richtig zu erinnern.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (14. Mai 2020)

Das ist schon eine deftige Liste an negativen Erscheinungen an einem Produkt!

Wenn bei alten Aburollen nach über 40 Jahren die paar Plastikteile hellgrau werden, aber dennoch brauchbar bleiben, ist ja ok., aber wenn gleich alles zerfällt - schon derbe!


----------

